# BFP - IUI Friends, Bumps & Babes Part 26 ~



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, happy chatting C x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya peeps 
thanks for the good wishes for today - all went well - every meeting we feel a little bit closer, and they keep saying what a perfect match we are  today was mostly about how the support will be organised once she is placed and what we can offer her...think the paperwork is almost all in order now for panel..just got to write our bit and the sw's have a bit more to tweak. intros look set to start on 23rd/24th May and will probably last 10 days but its all subject to how it goes when the time comes. I'm able to send a list of q's to the foster carer to assist me with my buying. feels like another good step 

minkey - oink's been bending my ear about the bugaboo so i will road test it again. what i'd like is to take it out with a child for a proper walk to test it properly...anyone live near me 

thanks for the tip looby - get well soon 

right must fly, my very good friend got a bfp on her first ivf after a looong wait so i gotta phone her to scream down the phone..been full on all day, at work then the meeting then back to work till 7..

kj x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Candy - OMG Myles has discovered that bit of the painting easel today too, except he got his head stuck!!!

Keemjay - We have the buggy board for the bugaboo too, when Myles was about 18 months he didn't always want to sit in the pram but he wouldn't walk either. My friends children use it too when we go shopping, my 12 yr old godson want to use it too when we are boring him with shopping!! 

I'm so glad everything is going well for you x

I'm off to tidy the house before my mum arrives in the morning, she is sick baby sitting while I attempt to do some of my bl**dy dissertation.     

Keep smiling

Oink x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

New list for the new thread.  Starr - what is you EDD?  I have put KJ on there too!  I have updated Sarahx's news that I found elsewhere.  I think I might re-arrange the babies by month of birth (for selfish reason I am less likely to forget birthdays that way  ) what does everyone else think?

Bumps            

Kellydallard - EDD 21/05/07
KJ - EDD (a little girl) 04/06/07ish
Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 29/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07

2007 Mummies     
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07


2006 Mummies             
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies        
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - sorry I am in Herts, so not near you to try the Bugaboo out


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks for adding me to the list minkey  i think our EDD is 4th June-ish

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I havent managed to read up on the last few posts from the previous board.  Have been in hospital on Wednesday and half of today.  I had a little scare on Tuesday night, went to the loo and had a little blood on wiping but hardly anything.  Anyway I had an appointment with my midwife on Wednesday so I explained what happened to her and she sent me straight over to the hospital.  I had a scan and everything was ok but they wanted to try and put a trace on all the babies for a few hours (that was fun, the midwifes wernt impressed because the three amigos were moving all over the place and they were starting to get their hair off) LOL.  Anyway everything was fine but I have had two steroid injections just incase I go into early labour.  I think it was nothing though and as long as the babies are ok im ok too.  Anyway cheered myself up today and bought a new car.  Had to sell my mondeo and now have a galaxy, need the extra seats LOL.

Minky - Thanks for the new list, it seems to be taking forever for my name to get anywhere near the top, although I know i shouldnt moan because i suppose i will probably be jumping the queue!  I was wondering is there any kind of FF mobile number that I can text should I go into labour early because my dh wont have a clue how to post the news on here and i might not be able to post for a week or more......

KJ - Congratulations I bet you cant wait to get your little girl settled into her new home, your going to be fantastic parents.

Oink - Good luck with the dissertation.  What are you studying

Kelly - How are you hon, what it the date for your C Section?

Hi to everyone else I have missed, hope all is ok.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies!!!!

Thought I would pop on seeing as I am incapable of oing anything else apart from peeing all day  

Minkey-nice one on he new list   if poss could you change my EDD to 21st May please,even though thats kinda scary cos its at the top of the list   hope your ok chuck

Jo-glad that all is well with you and the 3 amigo's  sorry you had a bit of a scare but glad its all been checked out. Enjoy your new car.Im kinda missing our Mondeo since we got this Zafira last weekend but the one advantage is that I can actually fit behind the Zafiras steering whhel so I have been able to drive a little bit this week.My section is booked for the 21st may when I will be 38 weeks. Whats the plan of action for you

Oink-get some work done missus  oly joking.Hope you manage to get some done though chuck

Candy-glad you got to see bubs on the scan even though he was hiding abit 

Kj-I am getting ssooo excited for you hun.Glad weds went well,its all falling into place now isnt it??!! Your gonna be a MUMMY    

Huge hello's to Moomin,Doods,Charlie,36,Billie and all you other lovlies

My mum is round at the mo doing some ironing   I can onlt stand to do a couple of bits before I am knackered. Think I might potter around in the nursery looking at all my baby bits again soon.Still cant quite believe I am gonna have two babies soon.

Was watching test tube babies this morning and couldnt stop crying when this couple had their twins  hormones eh??!!

Nothing else to report really,getting lots of braxton hicks lately,hope the babies hang in there till my section date now

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - wow new car for you and a new buggy top news, enjoy! Hope that you enjoy watchin that scan, bless what a shy boy you have in there!

Jo - sorry about the scare but very pleased they are all well and gr8 that they looked after you well - if a little challenged! Hope the injection is purely a precaution and the amigos stay put for some time yet. Wow more new car news too - enjoy your waggon lovey!

Kelly - oh hun hope you are OK, you sound calm but uncomfortable. Bless your mum, star ironer! New car too - enjoy too! I'm sure those lil bubsies will stay put till Dday hun, Braxton Hicks are just doing their job eh? Not long now - soooo exciting.

KJ- oh so exciting to read your news. Go get a bugaboo, go on  ! So where do you work then to have to cannulate peope too? Hope life isn't too hectic for you, any joy on that material yet? Sorry I got age of Lil one wrong - opps! I think she'll love seeing you for journeys out and you can chat away - buy a bug!! he he! 

Oink - blooming good news that Dh is behaving, long may it last. How's dissertation hell?  
They couldn't sedate her as it inferes with kidney function so leads to a wrong reading on the MAG3 apparently errr!

Minkey - How are you? Is weightloss land OK with you? How is madam at mo?

Morgan - How are you doing?  

Love to all you top ladies, bumps & mums and bubsies.

We are all good. DH spoke to Iduna's consultant - we suggested a repeat ultrasound in the waiting time and he thinks it's a good idea so is organising one for a few weeks time. Fingers crossed that it is better or not much worse cos then we may not have to have the MAG3 attempted again (thinks it may be near impossible with her puppy fat as he put it!!) so I feel bit better and hope so very much hope U/S shows us good news this time   .
KJ - we give madam probiotics with her food now, I'm hoping it is helping as she's been on antibiotics from birth for kidneys. 
Off to my sis' tonight to go out for a post anniversary meal - we are putting madam in travel cot there for the time we are out then prob stay over or get her in car and home to her own bed. Eeeeek   first time out together without littley one!

You all got a good weekend planned?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

forgot to say...

Get well soon Looby! Do hope the loo is not too familiar to you   and the nasty D&V is leaving you soon!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Louby hope you are enjoying meeting your FF friends this weekend and have shifted the bug.

Everyone enjoying the sunshine ? we picked up our new car and have been down the allotment this afternoon, Jacob pulled up most of the onion sets, going spider, spider ..... /smiles the roots do look a bit like a spider 

Hope you have had an exciting weekend, or should I say are having KJ, planning and sorting 

Charlie, let us know when you have the u/s scheduled for so we can all send positive vibes    hope you have a nice night out and don't worry too much x

Kelly, the thought of you peeding whilst typing that, is an interesting thought   think you need to stop watching baby progs, won't be long now

Nick, thankgod things were ok and the steroid inj given as a precaution is reassuring, we need to keep those little miracles in there for as long as poss x

Minkey thanks for the list x love seeing KJ on there, lets hope we soon get some more natural miracles to add to the list.

Oink hope you made progress on the dissertation

36 you ok ?

Oh guys I forgot to pass on NL's love, she can't seem to get online, but thinks of us often

KJ, what fab news about your friend

Scarlet are you around ? Elly hope you and the 3boys are good , think of you often

Love to all Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me !!!!

Hope your all ok ??

Candy-aww Little J !!! He will become a farmer at this rate  

Well we have had our car just one week and we went to go to town today to grab a few bits and ended up getting rear ended by an ambulance on a 999 call.  

Michael was driving and luckily the seatbelts work  the ambulance guys were going as back up for another ambulance and they were more concerned that I was ok when they saw me hump my bump out the car.

Michael pulled over properly and everything,its just another car didnt-it just stopped dead in the road so the ambulance driver had no choice but to swerve and ram us.

Luckily there is not much damage to our car.What a day

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Gosh Kelly, hope you are ok, was Oli in the car?  Hope you went to the hospital to get checked over.  Its one thing after another isnt it!

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Omigod Kelly! How terrifying for you! Hope you are ok.  Wonder what the babes made of it?  Just posted in your other thread about labour.  Not long to go for you now  

Jo - I will pm my mobile number to you if you like, in case you decide to have those babes early but hopfeully it won't be for ages and ages yet  

Candy - lol at J and his spiders  

bah, so much for me posting, Robin is on the rampage with the mouse so better go  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly what a scare you must of had but so glad to hear you are all ok and the new car.

Jo glad to hear things are ok with you and the babies.

Candy how funny with Jacob and the spiders.Tom saw me posting the other day and I mentioned we were thinking of meeting up. Tom thought Jacob looked really cool and wanted a go on the easel!!

KJ hows the buggy shopping?

Charlie sounds like your cons is on the case. Hope things work out    . How was your night out?

Looby am finaly going to pm dates

Hi to Minkey, Oink, Billie, NL, Starr, Morgan and anyone else I have rudely missed hope you all had a great weekend.

Well we have just been so busy getting house, garden and outfits for christening in 2 weeks, had forgotten how much organising there is involved. Olivia is into everything and climbed to the top of the stairs yesterday so she is keeping me on my toes. Tom is being a nightmare as he keeps picking her up and carrying her around and hes also having so many tantrums its driving me nuts..    think he is finding the competition tough going. My stress levels are through the roof, any ideas?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Tomsmummy - I prescribe a large gin and tonic    Good luck with christening.

hi to everyone else
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Kelly - sorry to hear about the accident - glad you are OK hun x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi peeps 

kelly - poor you, what a shock, thank goodness you were all ok. whats the damage to the car  last thing you need right now eh?

tomsmummy - ooh christening, how exciting. how bout trying out some supernanny tips for toms tantrums... trying REALLY hard to praise him for all the good stuff so he doesnt bother so much with the naughty attention seeking behaviour? you've prob tried that already 

charlie - i work for an nhs respite team, supporting children with complex medical needs in their homes. bit like a mothers help but with a nurse hat on.the children i work with have tracheostomies and are quite frequently hospitalised as they can deteriorate v quickly when ill.....luckily i'm not doing any cannulating..but i often have to hold them if the parents arent there/cant bear to watch. I also accompany one of my patients to his special needs school 2 mornings a week. 
 at giving Iduna probiotics...I'm totally sold on the need for them after listening to a CD which explains really well why our guts need them so badly, and what can go wrong if our gut flora is comprimised..so much so that I'm knocking some back myself in the hope that i can cure myself of my food intolerances...
how was your night out?

Candy - spider spider made me smile..i think I'm glad i've got gates on my veggie patch!

Jo - what a fright last week - glad all was ok. new care sounds  seems to be the thing on here to get a new car..i'll join in by buying a puschair instead 

talking of pushchairs /yawn i hear you all go...am going to test drive the bugaboo again tomoz so i'll post my verdict after..guys that have them..have you a frog,gecko or chameleon? I'm starting to become a weird person staring at every pushchair i see in the street and asking complete strangers if theirs has a seat that can change direction 
the fabric search has been a total mare, the one i just loved turned out to be £27 a metre   so that was the end of that! but i think I've finally settled on one...its cute with farm animals on a blue background, nice and colourful.now just need to twist my mums arm to do some sewing cos i'm useless!
littlies bedroom is ready to be painted..we've sanded down the cot we were given and it looks brilliant..really rustic..love it! we've just sat in there tonight pinching eachother that theres going to be a real life little person sleeping in there in about a month!
still waiting to hear back from foster carer the answers to all my questions..I'm dying to start washing all the clothes but i need to find out what washing powder she uses so that they smell familiar!
we've just finished our bit of spiel that has to be submitted in the matching report..saying why we think we are the best parents for littlie and what have to offer her. just emailed it so thats another box to tick off.
going shopping tomoz with my mum after i finish work at lunchtime..she's been desperate to go out!

laters all 

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

HOpe you are all enjoying this sunshine!

KJ - Sounds like you have thought of everything, I never would have thought of checking what washing powder your little one was used to, how thoughtful of you.  I bet you cant wait.  Sorry I cant give you any advice on a pushchair, I had a silvercross coach pram for Owen which I absolutely adored (bit disappointed that I wont get any use of of it this time).....  It seems that I am going to be having a Peg Perego with my three amigos, as they seem to be the only company who deliver in the UK for a small fee and the three seats are in a row rather than side by side......  Have seen one I like from an American Site but they want almost $600 to deliver to UK,  I just cant afford that on top of the price of the pram!

Tomsmummy - If you do find out how to stop those tantrums im all ears, im sure Im going to be getting some from Owen when his sisters arrive!  I love christenings, are you having a big one or a small one?  Did you manage to get an outfit for Tom?  Im planning on having a small christening for the girls and then having a BBQ out my back garden at the end of August (LOL listen to me, their not even born yet) 

Kelly - Hope your feeling ok, how is the car?  Not long now for your c section, im surprised that they are leaving it so late, I had owen at 37 weeks and cant imagine how hard it must be carrying twins to 38 weeks!  Do they have a plan should you go into labour early?  Did you go early/late with Olli? 

Candy - LOL at the spider comment!  

Hi to everyone else I have missed/forgotten, hope your all ok.

I have had a lovely day today, dropped Owen to nursery then went to mothercare and spent an absolute fortune, 3 car seats, monitors, 3 sets of bedding and 18 bottles.  Needless to say my bank manager probably isnt my best friend at the moment!!  Feel like im a little bit closer to finishing my shopping list.  Went out the garden on my swing with my lunch read two magazines, (MIL was collecting Owen from Nursery), nice two hour nap then woke up at 3pm.  Fantastic..... just what the doctor ordered.  Off to cook tea now.  

Speak soon

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello... posted a mammoth post last night then my internet connection died!! grrrrrr 

Hopefully this will work and i've remembered what i wanted to say..

Had a lovely time on the cruise.. ate loads, laughed more and slept hmm not a lot. Reall paid for it on sunday though... that'll teach me to burn the candle at both ends    

Kj ooh i'm interested in your bugaboo tests.. i really like them and we're off to John Lewis on friday to see if it will fit in my mini... I'm not sure hwta you get different from the gheko v chameleon for the extra £130 ish apart from more colours ??   
Aww littlies nursery sounds lovely.... bet you can't believe it eh... will she come with any things of her own...??

Jo .. ooh massive shopping expedition for you !! Do you have names yet for the 3 girlies    . Time seems to have flown by for you xx

Tomsmummy... sounds fractious in your house.. i'd go for a good bottle of wine myself... Hope the christening goes really well for you x

Candy J is getting funnier and cuter... that boy is gonna break some hearts!! xx  

Looby, hopefully you're feeling better now. How's madam.. any date for her op yet?? When you've sorted out the date for the St Albans meet can you let me know. It's not far from me and i'd love to catch up with you all again ( and meet some new faces!!)

Minkey.. my EDD is 24th Oct. I've got to have a c/section though (due to my fibriod op) so i expect bubs will be her a bit before that. x

Love to everyone else... it's quite hard to keep up at the mo.. all so chatty.

All fine with me, got an appointment with my consultant next week. Oh quick question... i saw my midwife just over 2 weeks ago.. i've not been given another appointment yet.. is that normal, how often do you see them at this stage ??

Can't believe i'm 15 wks 2morrow... it's all starting to seem real now and i've got a bit of a bump now... mind you to anyone else i think i just look like i've eaten all the pies...    mind you i probably have !!

Lots of love

Me xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Starr - I know I keep plugging a bugaboo but they really do fit into a mini, the big wheels need to come off but thats fine as they are on quick release catches!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr - dh and i have been having that very discussion this eve - about the difference between the gecko and the bugaboo..the extras are - extra colour combos (which make it a bit more comfy as well, more padding) , an adjustable handle, a bar that goes across, and better suspension (well thats what they told me in motehrcare but in another shop today they told me that the gecko now has the same suspension ) i think thats it...
ok i think I'm warming to the bugaboo, although cool to the price of it (as i will poss be in to double buggy territory in 6-8 months time..) they are truly having a laugh charging so much for the matching changing bag and  the tool kit...  dh wants another test drive before we commit...my mum liked it tho...
had a lovely afternoon with my mum, so lovely to go and ooh and ahh over everything. have had all the answers to my q's from the foster carer this evening so ready to rock and roll. she will come with some toys and prob clothes too but not sure what exactly till we start intros. ooh apparently she likes (but hasnt got) a plastic tea set that stores/fits  inside a teapot..anyone know what thats all about or where i can get one?
ok, moving on to cot mattresses now..there seems to be a very wide range in prices of these..anybody know/can be bothered to explain the best one and why
another Q - littlie weighed 8 1/2 kgs a month ago..for the next size up car seats they are meant to be 9kgs..is she likely to have put on 1/2kg in a month - how quickly do they pile it on?..apparently she's not a huge eater. really dont want to buy a little car seat and have to change it in a few weeks when she hits 9kgs...

starr i cant believe your 15 weeks either!

jo - like the sound of your shopping trip but prob not the pennies you've spent! no wonder you had to sleep off the shock  it wasnt my idea about the washing powder - read it in one of the adoption books. dont suppose you know anyone who travels to the US regularly..you could get them to bring back your pushchair for you?
whoa just looked at the peg perego..like an estate car lol..and all your 3 in that for the price of one little bugaboo 

can you spare a thought tonight for my friend who got her BFP last week..sadly it was short lived and she started bleeding the same day..had blood tests on fri and mon and told levels not doubling.  so so sad for her..i was so sure we'd be mummies togther at last - we are the last 2 of our group of friends and now i feel bad because i've got to my dream and she still hasnt 

mwahs all round

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Kj you're poor friend.... i'm still not sure whats worse.. a bfn or bfp followed by the pain of an early m/c. Sending her loads of love    

Hmm the bugaboo debate rages on eh.. my dh thinks the suspension on the chameleon looks better.. that's why he want's that one... like a vespa apparantely!!. Oh well will find out more on friday. 

I've seen that teapot... not sure where though... think woolies or toys r us.. or poss early learning.. I'll keep an eye out.. It's quite big, i'm sure my neice has got it.  xxx

Forgot to say last night. Yesterday was our 9th wedding anniversary and for the first time (i think!!) i got a HUGE bouquet of flowers from dh for it. !!!  (Thats after flowers , again for the 1st time in ages for valentines!!)  Not sure whats got into him... hmm am liking it though.. they're beautiful... 2 vases worth... ah bless him. 

Right must get ready for work... Happy Wednesday all

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

I've lost my broadband connection at home     (I am at Mum & Dad's at the moment) I never knew I replied on it so much!  So anyway not sure when I will be up & running again, so this is just to let you know!

Starr & KJ - I have the old Frog so don't know what the difference is between the Gecko & Chameleon, sorry! You will get good re-sale value KJ if you do end up with a double buggy.

KJ - We bought the most expensive type - sprung mattress, which are supposed to be the safest in cot death reports.  Think we paid about £70 for it, but I have no idea if that is competitive or not as it sort of came with the cot.  I would probably go for the larger car seat to be honest.  Each child varies on the weight the put on, it really depends............also so sorry to hear about your friend x

Need to get off the computer now - so hope to check-in again soon, but not sure when.

Love to all,

Minkey xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

KJ - have you taken an icandy apple for a 'test drive'? 
DH preferes this to the bugaboo. 
(yes - we've also started to look at pushchairs etc)


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!


Bugaboo - Cameleon is bigger too! I would reccomend the Skip Hop changing bag not the Bug one as it falls down the handle, friend has one and it is a real pain. Suspension and handle make it sooo much easier and as minkey says resale cost to then get a double buggy is a winner! Buy one! Buy one!! he he. i hated it at first but lady in John Lewis showed me how to put it up and all it's benefits so i was sold after that. I was like you KJ looking at all the buggies in the streets.

Must fly madam has woken. Will catch up later.

Love to all! Charlie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Can i please join you  

I got my 1st ever  yesterday from my 2nd go at IUI.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Welcome Hugs !!! 

Well done on your BFP!!!  It's all surreal at first (well still is a bit to me !!) Actually it's quite nice not to be the 'baby' of the thread now... i hand the baton to you honey...

Love Starr xxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Keemjay-only a real quickie-am so excited for you but wanted to let you know you can get a great teaset inside a large see-through teapot in Mothercare.Immy got one fo rhe rbirthday last week and I noticed them in there yseterday.

Love to all bumps and babies (and Mumies) but have to fly....


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

and i saw one in tesco's last night too  

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh thanks so much girls for the teapot tips..knew i could rely on you 

welcome Hugs fab news about your 

bunbun - yes saw the icandy the other day, didnt jump off the shelf at me but its def a contender..

starr - lol at the bugaboo chameleon being like a vespa  happy shopping tomoz 

had a very productive day yesterday..nothing very baby related (tho i did get some cheap duplo at a shop that was closing down ) more dh birthday related..i wont say what i'm doig for his b'day just in CASE he reads it (prob not but you never know) i'll be able to say more on mon, but lets just say i've been a bit stressed about but yesterday i made great progress with it all and feel much more organised- phew!
off for a walk and a picnic this morning with my friend who's recently had her 2nd child placed..her little one hopefully will become good friends with ours 

mwahs to all 

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations Hugs you must be over the moon.  Has the good news sunk in yet?  

KJ - Have you decided which pushchair your going for yet?  I have seen the tea set in a teapot in mothercare too.

Minkey, hope your broadband connection is fixed soon.

Hi to Looby, 36, starr, charliezoom, kelly, Bunbun and all the others I have missed.

Everything is ok with me.  Cant wait until the end now, its getting really really hard to move.....  Only one more week until my next scan and im hoping that they are going to give me a date for my c section.  Im hoping for the 4th June. 

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Hugs - Huge congrats lovey!!!!!       Woohheee. Welcome and enjoy every moment of it hun! Looking forward to getting to know you.
Jo - you sound a bit done in hun. So sorry the strain is getting a bit much to carry around. not long until that scan so hang on in there and hey 4th June is not far away for those lovely girlies to meet their mumsie so keep um tucked up safe for a while longer! Hope you and car and all is OK now, how scary. Shopping all done or more to do?
KJ - How's it going? OH DH bday sounds very exciting!
Oink - keep   hun. All OK?
Candy -   @ J and spiders bless him! Hows taht bump? How are you?
Minkey - hope you're back with us soon - Love to ya all
36, Starr, Moomin, Doods, Billie, NL, Morgan, Looby etc etc etc Love to you all.

Well meal last week ended a lil early but the 2 hours we got was lovely. Poor love woke after an hour and wondered where she was, gums for the ole teething (yet no tooth yet) pains were quite bad that day too. So was cuddled and then consoled with Telly Tubbies while sis ran to get us from restaurant. Pudding sadly was not doggy bag suitable but nevermind got madam in car and asleep and eeked into bed till morning.
Hoping to hear re: ultrasound soon for her, be nice to get that done.
Off to meet a friend today who has second bubs on way, a clomid bubs this time and all good thus far.
We had some underwater pics taken of madam last weekend and they are fab, when i get a mo I'll try to post a proof. She was sooo relaxed lil water baby!

Love to all have a fun day. Good weekends planned?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

2 Proof shots are in my gallery if ya wanna see madam waterbaby xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok I have to share this with you lot as I am still a bit grossed out.....I was out in the garden with the boys yesterday attempting to do a bit of gardening while they had a snack.  I heard Oliver excitedly shouting "mass, mass" and didn't know what he was talking about. Turned round and he was happily waving a biscuit in one hand and a mouse in the other       It was a dead one but I still freaked- was terrified he'd bite into the mouse and not the biscuit    Our cats kill a lot of mice at this time of year and they had left us a present on the patio - thanks  .  Luckily it wasn't too gory and Oli wasn't bothered - he was quite interested in it and pleased with himself.  yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk it was gross!  Still, I'm quite pleased he has learned a new word      

So teasets within teasets - what on earth are all you lot going on about? 

Charlie - off to look at water baby in a moment  

Jo-really feel for you now hun - must be so hard to do anything. hope you get your section date - when do they usually do triplets? I'm guessing around 33-34 weeks?

KJ - ooooh looking forward to hearing about dh's birthday surprise - I'm guessing it's the big 40?

Hugs - hooray for you! fantastic news, you must be over the moon  

Minks - hope you get broadband up and running soon.

starr, oink, looby, NL, tomsmummy, kelly and everyone else - hello to you all, hope everyone has a great weekend.

We have a provisional date now for moving house - 2 wks on Monday     SOOOOOOO hoping it all goes through ok and there's no hold up.
xxx Kirsty


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

I just wanted to do a quick post so I could see my new pic, i cant believe how much my bump has grown in 7 weeks........

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

First of all........

Had a text from Sair the other morning . Hannah and William both are still in hospital,they both have bugs and were due to have lumbar punctures for tests.

Just wanted to update you all so we can send lots of warm fuzzy vibes their way

             ​
Jo-wow love look at your bump,I reckon you have overtaken me  will go and get Michael to take another one of me in a bit.

Kirsty-wow 2 weeks from now,yey!!!! Bet your well chuffed you have a date!! Urrrgggghhh on the mouse front hun,I hate mice.

Charlie-love the water baby pics 

Moomin-your v quiet hun,all ok

Kj-did you enjoy your picnic the other day??

Well I have been so cream crackered this last week, keep falling asleep for a few hours at a time. Getting really scared/nervous/excited now seeing as its only 2 weeks away on Monday till we meet our babies.

It still does not feel real at all,boy I am in for a shock when these two littluns arrive.

Hope you all have a fab weekend

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well thanks for the advice, settled on a bottle of wine and Super nanny book!! Although the promise of an iced bun seemed to work as he set his heart on one that he saw in the bakers window and has been an angel all week so as to get it!!

Hugs huge congratulations on your bfp, sorry smileys dissapeared again or would have  done a dance

Jo wow what an impressive bump, hope you get chance to put your feet up over the bank hol. Also wanted to say in answer to your old message if you want to pm me I will let you have my mob no to text when babies arrive if you want me to post for you, let me know.

Kelly cant believe you only have 2 weeks, sooooo exciting

Charlie sorry to hear you didnt get your pud, but at least you had a couple of hours to yourselves. Hope those rotten teeth are not to troublesome. Loved the photos but how are they done, is Iduna really under water, they are fab.

Morgan, aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh, I would have shrieked!! How funny though

KJ any decisions on that buggy yet? Hope you found your teapot.

Sair hope William and Hannah are soon better and able to come home, sending lots of warm wishes your way

Minkey hope you can get back online soon, we will miss you

Any news on St Albans meet, was looking forward to meeting up.

Hope you all have a wonderful bank hol  x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Well littleman was up at 6 this morning, hes got a bit of a cough and just wouldn't go back to bed, I haven't slept much the last two nights and so it am feeling it already and its only 7 ! 

Wow the allure of an iced bun is working tomsmum, has everyone given dates to Louby yet for the meet ?

Wow jo, you are huge  and I mean that nicely xxxx you look fab

Kelly time has flown, maybe not for you, but from the sideline

Welcome hugs, its great news to have another positive on board, hope your first scan goes well and you get to see one of two, or even 3 in Jo's case little heart beats

Sair, thinking of you and praying that William & Hannah, go from strength to strength

Minkey nightmare, hope you are not away too long, like our poor NL

Morgan, i would have been grossed out too ..... guess you are more used to it with cats, but dead mice eeeekkkkkkk 

Louby you ok, how was your meet ? Katies op can't be too far away now ?

Starr how are you >

Charlie love the water shots, we did the underwater swimming with J, but he had a cold on the day of photos and I didn't want him going under water, so we missed them, we didn't carry on going either after the end of term as J, had a couple of weeks off due to sickness of lady, then him, then a pooo in water and when he went back he hated it 

Seems so much choice on pushchairs now, mothercare didn't do any of the ones you mentioned when I was buying, not in my local shop anyway ... i know if I had researched could have found them elsewhere etc as a few of J's friends mums, have these expensive swish models 

moving house in 2weeks morgan, hope the date sticks and things go smoothly x

Kim, hows the surprise going/gone ?

Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH        I have just got back from tesco, im soooooo annoyed...

I thought I would go nice and early, be there when the doors open so its not so busy, so me and owen were in the queue waiting for the door to open at 9.30, did all my shopping, which is very very difficult what with owen in the trolley too, got to the checkout and boy did I pick the wrong one.  I was loading my shopping onto the conveyor belt and there were three checkout persons in a row having a conversation in another language across me, not one of them offered to help, when i was all loaded up the person at my till kept babbling to the other two checkout people either side of her, she didnt offer me any help, didnt check my eggs, didnt tell me the price of my shopping at the end, snatched the money out of my hand, give me my change, which missed and went on the floor, which I had to get and didnt even say goodbye.  Is it just me or was this extremely rude!!  Perhaps im feeling a little fragile and im taking everything to heart!  

Candy - Hope J is feeling better soon, perhaps you can catch up on some sleep later today.  Its horrible when you miss out on those precious zzzzz isnt it.  Im so glad you think im huge, im fed up of taking Owen to nursery and a few of the other mums there keep saying "your not very big are you" which makes me feel awful, the last thing I need to worry about at the moment is that the babies are not growing properly.

Tomsmummy - Licking my lips at the thought of a big iced bun!

Kelly - I cant believe its only two weeks until you meet your little ones, is Oli excited.  Have you got everything ready? Im starting to get very scared/excited about it all too.  You know you have to come on here after you have had them and tell me EVERYTHING about the whole experience dont you!!  I want every last detail.

Sair - Sending loads of thoughts to you, hope William and Hannah get better soon.

Morgan - LOL at Oliver, I would have been worried that he was going to eat it too.  I once caught Owen with a snail in his mouth, urrggh it was disgusting, he had just put it in and hadnt broken the shell but i was still grossed out for days!

Charlie - Fantastic pics of your water baby - she looks right at home.  Sorry about pudding, but hay use it as an excuse to go out somewhere else and try again!

KJ - Any luck with that tea set/pushchair.

Well i suppose I had better go and put my shopping away before Owen's ice lollies melt.  Cant wait to see my babies on Thursday again, keep your fingers crossed for me that they give me a date - I cant go on much longer..........  Thanks to those of you who have given me your mobile numbers, i have stored them in my phone safely so I cant text you any news.

Jo
x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope your are all well.

I'm doing OK. Still cant believe I'm pregnant   its such a great feeling but I'm starting to get a bit worried cause i have NO symptoms at all. Can i ask when you all started getting pg symptoms ?

nickjoanneowen - your bumps looks great - How many follicles did you have before your basting and what size were they ?

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Jo - I work for Tescos and that is not acceptable,if you have your reciept look on the bottom and there will be a four digit number, thats the cashiers number,I would certainly complain to the store that is not on.
I would put it in writing if you have time and send it to the customer services manager at the store you went to,was it the big Tescos in Cardiff off of Cardiff road?
If so I know it well!

Sorry for butting in but thats shoddy and not on!
Good luck xxx

P.S 
I had a c section with my son if I can help answer any questions just shout


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo just read your Tesco experience and I can believe it ( sorry Struthie) but they are just awful. When I was 39 weeks preg my Tesco shop was delivered and the driver refused to bring my shop in the house! I had already checked that they would do this for me as I couldnt bend due to spd but he just refused. Eventually when I was hysterically crying and saying I would complain, he did bring it in, pushing Tom out of the way in the process and calling me every name under the sun. It was such a horrid experience that I would never use Tesco again.

Also, got me started now my uncle and auntie had just finished there shop and were asked to come back inside, accused of stealing and had a huge ordeal. After watching the tape of what they were supposed to have stolen it turned out that all they had seen was my auntie put her glasses case back in her bag!!  

In both cases no real apology or compensation was given.

Sorry to go off on one and hope you are all having a fab weekend. xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Struthie

Yes it was the very big tesco extra on western avenue, i only live around the corner from there so its my local corner shop.  I am definitely going to write a letter, I have been thinking about it all day, I should have complained but I was so knackered I just wanted to get home.

I have got loads and loads of questions about C Sections, im absolutely terrified of it.  I have find loads of sites which give information but none about multiples.  Here are a few that spring to mind:-

1.  Shaving - do you get the option of doing it or does the nurse have to it for you?
2.  Catheter - do you have to assume the knees at 10 to 2 position?
3.  What happens to the water when they break into the sacs, will it go all over the place or do they suction it up?
4.  Will i get to see the babies or will they be taken straight away?
5.  Do you have to move beds after the op, if so do they lift you into the new one?
6.  Will my husband be able to stay with me the whole time?
7.  When will the catheter be removed, and does it hurt.

Sorry I know im a pain, i have loads and loads of questions.

Hugs - Thanks for your comments on my bump, I think i mentioned on an earlier post that some of the mums at the nursery keep telling me im not that big and its making me paranoid.

I had three follicles before basting and they were 18, 19 and 22, I also had a few smaller ones say around 13 - 14mm, they didnt seem too bothered about them though, only the big ones.  Dont worry about the symptoms, loads of people dont get any and it still might be a bit early for you yet.  

Tomsmummy - Thats awful treatment, like i said earlier tesco is my "local" and i have never had a problem there before, i thought that perhaps I was over reacting and taking everything to heart but everyone I have told today have said that its not on.  I think the worse part of it was that they were having a conversation over me in their language, as if they were talking about me..... Im definitely going to write a letter of complaint tomorrow and post it off on Tuesday.  I didnt even get my computer for schools vouchers.


Jo
x

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie as am EXHAUSTED! been doing dh's 40th surprise all day with the help of some good friends while he was out at footie. did a 'Ground Force' style makeover of an empty bed in the garden..and added a water feature to another area. was a great success..piccies in my gallery. am really pleased with what we achieved, and he really didnt have a clue..i have become an expert liar in the past few weeks .... the 3 pillars are symbolic..me, dh and littlie..and have a spare for littlies bro or sis when he/she hopefully arrives..debated over putting it in, but because its by no means a definite yet decided against it..better to add it than remove it...
must go and get some sleep
hope everyone else is having a more relaxing weekend 
kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
KJ - wow that sounds amazing, will go and have a look at pics in a mo. How fantastic that he didn't realise - what a lucky dh he is 

Candy - hows the little man today? Hope the cough has calmed down - it puts their whole day out when they can't sleep and you need your sleep at the moment.

Hugs - I didn't get any proper symptoms for ages either (just a few stretching pains), until about 7 wks - the weeks after you get your bfp can be as tough as the 2ww but try not to worry, you'll do fine. 

Jo - a few answers about c-sections. Mine was absolutely fine, really pleased with how it went.
1. Shaving - do you get the option of doing it or does the nurse have to it for you?
You mean you could even reach down there now with the size of your bump?  They did me in theatre - they were about to start the op and then realised I hadn't been shaved so I don't know when they normally do it. couldn't feel it as I'd already had the spinal. And they only do what they need to.
2. Catheter - do you have to assume the knees at 10 to 2 position?
Yes I think so but can't really remember. It didn't hurt at all, just a little uncomfy.
3. What happens to the water when they break into the sacs, will it go all over the place or do they suction it up?
It goes everywhere. My waters were broken when they started to induce me **** tmi alert *** tmi alert *** * so they got most of it on the towels and padding on the bed but it was trickling all day, got through tons of maternity pads - I guess there's loads of it when you have 2 or 3 sacs . 
4. Will i get to see the babies or will they be taken straight away?
I got shown mine quickly before they took them away to be cleaned up.
5. Do you have to move beds after the op, if so do they lift you into the new one?
Can't really remember but they do absolutely everything for you as you're numb from the anaesthetic for a while afterwards and can't get up.
6. Will my husband be able to stay with me the whole time?
Mine did - quite liked him in his scrubs, although he went very white  
7. When will the catheter be removed, and does it hurt.
Mine was removed just over 24 hrs later when I was able to get up and it didn't hurt. Catheter was fine and it was a relief not having to get up to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes.

To be honest, I think the things you worry about beforehand like catheter etc aren't the things you are even thinking about when the moment comes - you are just thinking about the babies being born safely. They all know exactly what they're doing so there's no faffing, they just get on with it, which is very reassuring. When I had mine, it was a Friday night and there were so many people in theatre (a paediatrician and a nurse for each baby, plus surgeon, anaesthetist and a midwife) that there was quite a party atmosphere and everyone was really kind and cheery, which helped us really relax. so sorry you had a nightmare at Tesco - definitely worth complaining - that's just plain rude of the assistant.

We've just been up to Habitat to Leeds - got a 20% voucher out of the paper so went to order some bits of furniture for new house. Total 'mare - the boys both had major tantrums because they were bored and we couldn't let them loose near all the stacked glassware and we had to wait ages to be served but at least we've done it. phew!! so excited about table - have been wanting it for years. we'll be really stuck if the house sale falls through as it's way too big for our room here  

Hope you all have a great bank holiday!
love Kirsty xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy May Day all !!!

Hope you are all well... DH has finally managed to get out in the front garden now the rain has stopped!!  

KJ  wow that sounds a great suprise for DH.. i know how much you both love your garden.. he must have been really touched !! the pillars are a really lovely idea!! What's he gonna do in return for your b'day eh!! xxx  ps Panel next week eh !! Those 6 weeks have flown by xxx

Candy... ooh 6 am is still night... Hope you managed to catch up with some zzzz's  
xx

Morgan.. ooh 2 toddlers and lots of glass and crockery... nightmare.. glad you managed to get out safely !!

Jo... i've got to have a c/section so was interested in your q's and answers....Have you got a date yet!!  

Hugs.. no symptoms really for about 2 weeks after bfp... the the sickness started and i really wanted it to stop... be careful what you wish for..  !!  Please don't worry i'm pretty sure everyone's different.. 'try' and enjoy it...i know it's hard xxx

Kelly ta for the update on Sair...  hope your doing ok... can't believe your bubbas will be here so soon... have you changed your mind on names or are they still Harry and Lily ?? xx

Sair.. hope Hannah and William are home soon xxx

Moomin you ok honey ??

Charlie aww love the piccies... what a waterbaby xx

Tomsmummy and Jo... grrrr to Tesco !!

Love to all esp Looby xxx

All fine here... the great buggy hunt went well.. the Bugaboo Chameleon appears to have won... the frame fits in the boot and the carrycot is a bit tight but will prob go in or it will fit in the back... really like it even though when the lady in John Lewis was explaining all the feature.. 2 mums walked past with their bugaboo and told me not to buy it!!! I trust you lot more than them so i will ignore their advice!!

Am feeling a bit in limbo... keep thinking that if anything had gone wrong would i know??  Got my consultant app on thurs so am hoping for reassurance there..

Right am starving so need to find some food... love to all xxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ what a wonderful surprise, your dh must have been chuffed and it looks lovely. Love the nightime photo/ We will have to start calling you Charlie!!

Starr, hope all goes well at your apt. It wont be long till you start feeling movements which is always reassuring and very special. Just enjoy being pregnant

Kirsty habitat and kids dont mix do they!! Ours has a great area with toys at xmas, shame they dont have it all year round though. Hope all goes well with the move.

Jo cant help with c section but did have emergency spinal and ventouse. Catheter didnt hurt going in or out. I was just wheeled from op room to recovery after. I wasnt shown Olivia as she was blue and not breathing but as soon as she was stable of course they bought her to me. We to had a host of experts on hand and they really do make you feel safe and reassured. You and the babies will be completely looked after, you will have a midwife there to hold your hand and talk you through everything. 

hope everyone had a fab bank hol, we went to a great fete today which Tom loved.


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Tomsmummy - Thanks for your advice re c section.  I think im just stressing about it because I dont know how the babies are going to be and im scared about their survival etc.  

KJ - Your garden looks fantastic, what a lovely surprise for your DH.  Pillars are an excellent idea.

Starr - I have an appointment on Thursday so im hoping they will give me date then.  Fingers crossed for 4th June I will be 32 weeks then so they may even make me wait two weeks longer but I hope not, im really struggling now. 

Kirsty - Thanks for your answers, they have really re-assured me.  I have another few questions, did you bleed vaginally straight away or did it take a while to come through, if you have had an epidural and you cant get out of bed who changes the pad for you?

Been to M&S today to finish getting my stuff for my suitcase, had to get a new dressing gown, slippers and pj's etc.  I dont know what to be packing in my suitcase this time, I dont know if I should be putting any baby things in, because they are going to be born so small and will more than likely need to go in an incubator i dont know if its worth putting baby clothes in or not.  I wish there was a big book of triplet advice that I could get my hands on.

Anyway im off now, got two of my friends coming around for tea tonight and I need to spring clean, I havent had a good clean for around 10 weeks now.  

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys 

are you sure there ISN'T a triplet advice book out there somewhere? or perhaps a twin one would have some tips that would be applicable for 3 aswell? hope the others re reassuring you about yourr c-section..I'm sure you will be fine. btw, didnt mean you to be terrified of that triplet blog..i thought it might help see the lighter side of it  oh, and as for Tescos, i'm not a bit surprised at your expereince - i despise that shop and only go in if every other supermarket is on fire (and when i need teasets in t-pots )

starr - glad the bugaboo did it for you  we are going back for another test drive of it and the britax vigour late this afternoon and are going to make our minds up once and for all.

kelly - ooh so close now to seeing your little ones..wish it could be a day later cos then they'd be born on my b'day! send our loves to sair and william and hannah

charlie - love those underwater pics 

morgan- loved the mouse story, thank goodness he didnt bite into it 

thanks for all your comments about the garden..was a very tiring week and day but really worth it to see his face, and of course to see it out the window every morning - its what my kitchen window looks out on. shame the weathers been so pants ever since so we havent been able to sit outside

have got a new addiction - freecycle - anyone else into it? picking up an old butler sink tonight for free (for washing my veggies from the veg patch in outside to save the mud in the kitchen) and hopefully am getting a wooden sandpit in a few days again for free. ooh i love it!

just about to start painting littlies room..i hate hate hate the glossing so need to crack on with it so we can get to the nice bit (the walls) and then putting all the furniture back in..i'm so dying to titivate 

off i go brush in hand

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Well KJ you know I am a freecycle addict, have got rid of heaps, but think I have got more in return   hope the buggy testing went well.

You must post a picture of the room when done a b4 and after for us

Really hard to concentrate on writing this as J hasn't settled yet ........ Nik sorry I can't answer your questions, hope you had a lovely tea with friends

Starr, can't wait till you can start feeling the baby move, will be so much more reassuring.

Louby you feeling better ?

Morgan, you are a fountain of knowledge, ok sorry guys I am going to have to go and sit with J till hes down as hes crying for his mummy, sweet dreams all Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all

Well atleast it has stopped raining today,it was poo weather here yesterday.I got back home from walking Oli to school and fell asleep till 1    lazy blighter eh ??!!

Saw my m/w yesterday,I now measure the size of a normal 41 week pregnancy  all is good though,iron levels are good and bp was fine.

Kj-ooh I hate glossing too.Keep up the good work hun.That ticker sure is going fast now 

Candy-awwww your little man loves his mummy.

Jo-Can totally understand your concerns about c sections hun.Do you ever go on the twins,triplets board I found some great links for another lady who had lots of questions,I will pm you the links so you can have a look through.There was anoher lady on there recently asking about triplets will try to find that too hun.

Starr-does it feel abit more real now your buyinh things like buggies??   Your doing ever so well chuck. Dont worry about feeling anxious about bubs between appointments,its totally normal.

Hope everyone else is ok

Off for something to eat now

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hats off to you, Kelly - you're 2 days past what I could manage and still doing well with no high bp or anything - fantastic!  Sounds like a lovely morning nap and you should grab every chance to sleep that you can    Any idea about weights of the babies? Do you have another scan coming up?

KJ - how's that painting going? glossing is soooo dull but it'll look fab when it's done.  

Candy - hope you got J off ok last night.  How's you and your bump? Not long to go either.

Starr - bugaboo sounds fab. Hope you feel more reassured after your appt. tomorrow, am suire it will go well.  

I was up half the night with my naughty chimps.  Robin got himself out of his grobag and then had the nerve to wake me at 4am shouting "mummy - in the bag!" so I would put him back in.  Oliver wanted drinks of water at 3am, robin was demanding milk at 5am - it's not flippin room service!!!!!! Didn't get any tips or ANYTHING    grrrrrrrrr.  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morgan... what you don't get tips  lol  

Kel.. get that sleep in while you can girl!!! xx  ps not bought anything yet... just investigating!!! My sil tried to start the baby stuff by giving me a sling.. Pete wouldn't let me bring it home... had to say ta but can you keep it for a bit longer !! xx

KJ  oh glossing urgh.. i'm not allowed to gloss.. make too much mess and too many blobs!!  Xx

Candy.. hmm very quiet about the new bubba... come on we need details.. how are you feeling etc xx  Hope J got off ok xx

Been sent home from work with the lurgy.. not sure if it was down to concern over my welfare or just so they didn't catch it!! Oh well not complaining.

Will report back after appointment 2morrow 

Love to all

Me xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Well I have uploaded a new pic but I still reckon Jo is overtaking me   

Starr-aww bless ya,know what you mean about bringing stuff home that people give you,dont worry about it,you do it when your ready.Dont know if you can remember but Sair didnt buy one thing or have the nursery ready,she only started looking at stuff at 30 weeks   hope that lurgy leaves you well alone hun,take advantage of some me time!!!!

Kirsty-On my last scan both babies were estimated at being over 5lb's,which is great and I am sure they have grown a little more since then  Your post made me laugh about Robim in his grow bag what a minkey eh!!

Jo-I got a right muppet of a cashier at Tesco today,must be catching

Hows everyone else doing?

Cant sit long at this desk cos it kills me

Lots of love

Kelly


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

hi all

Just a quickie, im absolutly starving so trying to cook and type at the same time.

Been for a scan today, sadly no date yet but the babies have grown fantastically they are weighing in as:-

Morgann is weighing 4lb 5oz
Kerys is 3lb 1oz and
Sian is 3lb 5oz.

Back in two weeks for a check up.  Blood pressure and everything else is fine, so its just more plodding along.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG kelly and jo - your pics make  my eyes water, isnt skin wonderful how it can stretch 
great weights all 5 of them. also made me laugh, not in a mean way, that you look a similar(ish) size and kellys ticker says 11 days and jo's says 80!!!!

morgan - me thinks you need escape-proof security on your gro-bags

starr - hope your feelin better..i'm fighting off a coldy sore throaty thing - did i get it from you  hope appt went well today 

candy - hope j's cough is better 

toms mummy - hows the christening plans coming along?

nearly finished the glossing..am leaving the walls till the weekend when dh and i can team work on them, we do well painting together..should take tooo long, but prob need 3 coats as we've got to cover up a dark turquoise..

the puschair saga continues..bloomin britax had a dodgey front wheel so hideous to steer so waiting for them to get a new front wheel in to go back and test it again..if it steers nicely then thats the one we're gonna get, if not then I'm going to borrow my friends Loola initially which will face me and then get a 3 wheeler which will face forward in a couple of months once she's bored of my face! have abandoned Bugaboo (sorry oink) as i reckon its not sturdy enough for all the walking we'll do over the fields and other bumpy places..we roughed it about in the shop and its just too flimsy..and no matter how i look at it i just feel its WRONG for us to spend that much on a pushchair...I cant help but feel someones having a laugh on us at the bugaboo headquarters 

feel a bit sad about finishing work now its looming..have had my last day with one patient and its the last day at heffalumps school on mon, then only 3 shifts with him at home till i finish for good  have looked after him for 2 1/2 years so gonna miss him..luckily he's local so will prob meet up now and again but not v often as his mum's a bit 'difficult' not sure how i'll get on with her outside the 'work' environment 
can't believe 2 weeks from now we'll be doing introductions!!

laters all

mwahs to all

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all...

Jo and Kelly...very impressive bumps girls!!! 

Jo love the names for the girls... My neice is Cerys too . Great weights too xxxx

Morgan great new pics of the boys, so cute xx

No kim... i didn't pass my germs to you ( i think!!) Mum gave them to me though.... so generous!!

Had my appointment yesterday  Appointment was a nightmare..Got there at 10 as instucted to be told app was for 9.15..... waited for over an hour, got called in and given someone elses results.. I had to point out that it was no my name on that file... then waited another 10 mins, then got told they'd lost my scan results that i'd given to my midwife at the docs surgey. Finally saw a doc but not the consultant as he was away.... got questioned like mad about the clexaine.. why do i take it?, Who prescribes it?, What was the reason for it  and on and on... Finally gave them the number of the Homerton and said phone them, they'll tell you. So off he went again, 10 mins later he was back telling me they thought that i should see the consultant!! Hmph that was what i thought the app was for. Have got to go back in 2 weeks when they should have a copy of my notes from the ivf clinic!! Hopefully we will see the top man then. The only good part was that we got to hear the heartbeat  nice and strong.... !!

(sorry pasted this from the 'friends' thread too long to write twice!!)

Also was very freaked by being in a room for so long with lots of very pregnant people!!    It's just the place i've avoided for so long i really didn't feel comfortable. I supposed i'll get used to it. Another thing i noticed that was i thought i'd feel quite old (at 36!) and that there'd be loads of really young mums, But NO... i think i was among the youngest there!! I'm sure one woman was nearly 50!!

Love to all, have a good weekend!!

Love S xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

goodness starr what a mare, and a load of useless individuals  roll on 2 weeks time when you get to see mr.important. glad you got to hear the heartbeeat tho...must've been lovely 

ok so we're nearly ready to put paint on the walls..glossing and ceiling all done plus a layer of wall 'repair' stuff as the walls are so awful, really should be putting lining paper up but the thought made me shudder and we havent really time anyway. deffo on target for having furniture and all back in there by the end of sun
forgot to say ealier on this week aswell as looking at the pushchairs again we got a car seat checked to fit all 3 of our vehicles..and it was a real 'moment' when she put the seat in the front seat of the camper..absolutely cant wait to take her out for her first trip in that...although i am as from now relegated to the back seat as the seatbelts arent safe enough for a babyseat in the rear....

had a lovely afternoon with my friend and her recently adopted littlie who is freakily similar in looks to ours..made me and my mum all teary thinking about a few weeks time when ours will be toddling around the same. 
ooh think i'm having an excited day 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby hope Katies op went ok yesterday x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Sorry haven't had much time to post recently as Megan has not been very well - more about that later

KJ - Good luck for your panel date, have fun painting the walls - I don't mind that bit but hate doing gloss and ceilings      Have you decided on your buggy yet?

Jo - love the names of your 3 girlies - can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going - bet it doesn't feel like it for you.  Are you ready for them yet?

Kelly - How are you doing hun?  Thanks for the pm have sent one back at ya

Candy - Can't believe you are 30 weeks already, that has gone so quick.  How are you feeling and how is Jacob?

Louby - hope Katies op went ok 

Starr - Glad to hear all is well with you - can't believe your hospital what are they like ?

Charlie - hope you are ok.  When is Iduna's next appoinment?

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed, at work at the moment, so trying to type inbetween the phone ringing.  

We are all ok here, Megan hasn't been well this week, took her to the doctors on Wednesday where she was diagnosed Bronchiolitus, thankfully she wasn't bad enough to be hospitalised, but still worrying.  She has been given some medicine to help her to breath easier.

Then yesterday she took a turn for the worse, and at 5pm ended up projectile vomiting over me, her, and the lounge floor - we were soaked.  Anyway we called the surgery at 5.10pm, thinking we will never get seen, and was told to take her straight down.  By this time me and DH were dead worried about her.

It appears that she has now got a secondary infection on top of the Bronchiolitus and is now on Antibiotics.  She was so tired last night that she slept from 7.30pm to 6.30am. had her milk and then slept again until 8.30am (according to DH)

Hopefully we are getting over the worst of it now.  

Will try and catch up again soon


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Moomin - Sorry to hear that Megan is poorly, its horrible when they are ill at such a young age, they cant even tell you how they are feeing.  Hope she is better soon.  Yes I have got most things ready for my babies arrival, just have to purchase the pram (still saving) and guy the cots and bedding.  Hubby is painting the nursery, just needs another coat and then to put the border up so we are almost there.

KJ - you must be getting so excited, how long until your little girl arrives, what is involved in the "introduction" process.  Im a bit nieve when it comes to adoption, I havent a clue how it all works.

Candy - How are you feeling,  do you know what your having?

Louby - Hope Katie is ok.

Starr - Hospitals are a pain arnt they.  I cant believe they didnt have your notes etc....  Typical.  Glad to hear that the heartbeat was nice and strong though, at least some good came out of it.

Kelly - How you getting on hun, not long now, have you re-packed your bag today!  Do i remember right you saying that you SPD had gotten better, did you do anything to make it better or did it just go on its own?

Hello to Tomsmummy & Morgan and anyone else I have missed.  Hope all is well.

Im so fed up this rain is driving me crazy, stuck in the house trying to amuse a 4 year old when you cant hardly move is not much fun.  Its typical, hubby finished our patio on Monday and its done nothing but rain since!  I have been having a few aches and pains in my tummy for the last 20 hours or so, not sure if its "growing" pains or if something is about to happen but they arnt too painfull yet.  Also sorry if TMI CM has really changed this week, loads of it and quite dark has anyone else experienced this?

Anyway off to have another biscuit  .  Hope your enjoying your weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww poor megan, get well    to her, what a worry. love her new pic, she looks so grown up

jo- the intros are a period of time where we visit littlie daily at her foster mums home for longer and longer each time and gradually take over her care. we dont know the in's and out's yet till we have the planning meeting but expect it to be along the lines of a short visit first, then one which includes a mealtime, othen one where we put her down for her nap, then maybe we'll take her out for a short walk, then a bath and bedtime visit, then prob her coming here for a visit, then her foster mum leaving her for a bit etc etc. they expect it to last about 10 days but that can change depending on how well its going..theres a midway meeting to see if everyone's happy. its quite carefully managed cos if its too short then the child hasnt had time to adjust and if it goes on too long the child can become confused as to who they are meant to be responding too....by all accounts its a really emotionally exhausting period, plus we have to travel an hour each way every day so its going to be hard but it'll all be sooo worth it for the day we finally get her home with us 

right, back to the painting

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Moom, sorry that Megan is poorly, you must be exhausted, awful when they are so poorly.

Spoke to Louby today and Katie's op went well, hopefully she will be back on next week, louby that is, not katie.... unless katie is actually the new IUi mod ?

KJ that does sound like one hell of a 10days, but worth every single second of the journey and sleepless nights, hope the painting is going well, fancy doing mine, next week ?

Nick, I am great thank you, I don't officially know what we are having, but as you all know, you feel it or even see or don't see it lol .... must be hard work when you can't get out, hope those pains are nothing to worry about, do call midwife if they get any worse, we need those bubs in there as long as possible  fab weights though.

Starr, you have to love the nhs ... can understand you being freaked by preggy ladies, just wait till you get into the labour ward tour and they are all screaming   

Kelly love the new photo, now that is a change

Starr thanks for asking after me, no details of such, just enjoying every minute of feeling my long legged bubs kicking for england  can't wait till you can feel yours......not sure if I told you guys that I have been seeing a chiropractor, well I have had to cancel remaining appointments as I just dreaded going so very much I wanted to cry, it was really painful, I would rather have my sciatica symptoms that come but then go, than have some women hurt me for 30minutes to an hour, hopefully will all be back to normal a few weeks after birth and if not will see someone softer ......

DH starts a new job on Monday in Old Street, could be up to 2 1/2 hour journey each way ..... thinking about that makes me blub as not sure how I will cope with two littlies and DH getting up at 5 everyday and never knowing when he will be home, but its not really about me, its about them ......its been an emotional 8 weeks since he handed his notice in at last job, won't bore you with it, but we have fallen out with old employee big time, so its not been nice and the uncertainty is what makes me so uneasy at mo, I am sure will all work out fine and after a few weeks, DH will be in a routine and we will have a better idea of if he will ever make it home for bath time, just hate the thought of him missing out on J and new bubs missing out on dad... here I go again blubbing away .... timing is just so pants.

Ok missed heaps, but must dash Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I cant believe the day that I have had, my cousin came and picked me up earlier to take myself and owen out because I cant drive at the mo and Owen is fed up of being stuck in so we were on our way to our local indoor play area kind of thing and some stupid woman went into the back of us at a roundabout, anyway we are all ok, Owen was more upset that we couldnt go to play, myself and my cousin both have whiplash and I had to be monitored to make sure the babies were ok, went to A&E at 5.30pm, we were all done there at 6pm but didnt get out of maternity assessment unit until 11.30 tonight.  Two babies were ok but one had a high heart rate so had to wait for scan etc anyway all is ok.

Of couse now I cant sleep because I cant switch my mind off the whole thing, been in bed for two hours and I have given up, thought I would come on here and have  a rant before trying again.

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for the panel and the intros.  I'm sure it will all go really well even if it's a bit of a whirlwind!  Have you got a buggy sorted out now?

Candy - poor you    I'm sorry DH's job has changed and given him all that travelling.  I'm not surprised you're feeling down about it.  Is it the sort of job that he couold do from home one day a week once he's settled in?  

NJO - What a drama with the car crash.  Glad you were all okay.  It's a shame it's getting harder to go out.  I bet you're going stir crazy.  I'll hope for better weather for you so at least you can get into the garden.  


We're all fine here.  Bertie seems to have suddenly taken a leap forward and learnt to do all sorts of stuff (crawling, clapping, waving etc) in the last month.  It's lovely to see him learning things and he gets more opinionated every day!

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry for not doing more personals but Bertie is helping   me type this so it's a bit of a battle to say the least!

Love to all

VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

VIl how fab to have you pop on, in theory he could work from home, but its not the type of company to encourage it and I think he will be working enough OOH at home, if you get me ...... with last job, if I was poorly he could work from home etc and had lots of type off with new baby, guess will just have to wait and see  

KJ will be thinking of you tomorrow, bet you don't sleep much tonight, hoping today doesn't drag

Nick, what a fright, thank god you and babies are ok, hope you managed to fall off to sleep last night, its far too easy to focus on the what ifs, lets focus on the "Thank gods"   

Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Afternoon All

I eventually fell asleep around 3.30 this morning, Owen was up at 8 so im shattered today.  Just found out that the driver who crashed into us isnt insured.  i cant believe it.  Apparently she has only been driving for six months.  My neck and shoulders are really hurting today, much more than yesterday but babies are moving so i suppose thats something to be grateful for.  

KJ, sound like you have everything under control, introduction period sounds like a fantastic idea, will help your little girl no end im sure.  do you know when you will be able to bring her home or does that depend upon how well things go.  

VIL - Nice to hear from you, Bertie sounds great, its funny that they pick up everything all at once.  I expect he will be climbing all over the furniture in the next week or two.

Candy - Big   for you.  Its so stressful when changes happen in work whether it be you or your husband isnt it.  He must be feeling terrible about it all too.  My husband currently works a 12 hour shift pattern, two days on two days off then two nights, two nights off which suits us fine and the money is decent to, but they announced last week that in June they will be changing it to 5 mornings, two off, five afternoons two off and five nights two off with a £2,500 pay cut.  We dont know what we are going to do, we cant cope losing that amount of money especially as I have finished work and also how the heck am I going to cope for five nights on my own with 4 children also keeping them quiet the day after so that he can sleep, its a nightmare....  Hope you sort something out though.  

Hi to everyone i have missed hope weather is a bit better where you are - its absolutely pouring down in Cardiff.  Speak soon.

Jo
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all...
Candy.. aww honey it sound's like a bit of a nightmare... i thought dh's boss was really good. Hopefully you'll be a able to get yourselves into some kind of routine and maybe he'll be able to wangle some days from home. Sending you loads of   

Looby... so sorry didn't realise Katies op was so soon.  Will give you call in the week to catch up.  Love to you all xxxx

VIL awww Bertie sounds very cute.. looking forward to meeting him in sept xxx

Moomin.. glad Megan is feeling a bit better.. bet she gave you a fright poor love.. xxxx

Kj keep the excited days coming...it's only gonna get better. Bet the room looks fab...

Jo oh poor you honey... what a shock!! Glad you are all ok.. your neck will be sore for a few days yet. Make sure you take it easy, hope you manage to sort out your work probs too  xxxx

Oops pressed post by mistake !!

Nothing to report here.. am in my 1st maternity clothes.. very comfy combats!!  Still a bit big but there's room for growth!!  Need to go shopping as not much room in anything else (bottom's wise!!) Might hit the shops this week.
Been to my mum's for a fab sunday lunch, am full now....

Love to all 

Love me xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys - goodness Jo what a fright, thank goodness you were all ok - grr at the sily girl having no insurance  where does that leave your friend

starr - lovin the tought of you in your maternity trousers 

kelly - you're awfully quiet - you havent popped have you 

candy aww hun , must be so hard not knowing how things are going to turn out, and i know how much you value your family time..I'm sure there will be a plus in there somewhere, you just gotta find it...

moomin, hows megan? hope she's all better now

VIL - lovely to see you pop in, thanks for your good wishes for tomoz - any new pics of bertie..bet he's so grown up now..

well littlies room is almost done, just waiting for curtains and mattress/bedding to make it feel a bit more cosy..really pleased with it, i just cant believe theres going to be a real live little girl in there in a few weeks. we've been given so much stuff..i've hardly had to buy anything, have loads of toys and more people promising some. lots of clothes with another couple of bags on their way, people have been so kind. after panel tomorrow we're going straight to mothercare to get or order car seat, highchair, pushchair and anything else i fancy!

right off to do some last minute swotting for panel in case i get asked difficult questions about attachment!

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Just heard from the driver of the car who crashed into us, she has offered to pay the sum my cousin's car was insured for and to give me £500.  She is obviously very scared of losing her driving licence and getting done for no insurance so we have accepted.  If I had been driving though I dont think I would have let her get away with it, things could have been so much worse and what would have happened then.  I just hope she learns her lesson and gets insurance in future.

Been to Ikea today to look at cots, saw one i quite liked so probably go back on the weekend with my hubby so that he can carry them to the car etc.

KJ - your room sounds fab, I can imagine how your feeling not being able to believe that there will be a little girl in there in a few weeks, im sure as soon as she arrives you will feel like she has always been there.  Good luck with the panel tomorrow.

Starr - Where have you been getting your maternity clothes from, i have found that next maternity things are awfully large, I had to order a size smaller than normal because they have been too big for me (how i wish that was the case with their normal things).  Mothercare have been pretty good (size wise).  You will be filling those combats in no time.

Hi to everyone else.  I have to get off now, Owen wants me to read his new spiderman book to him before bed and its huge - I will probably be still reading it at 10pm LOL.

Jo
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

E by eck the reality is hitting me now   this time next week I will hopefully be gazing at two little healthy bundles.Keep getting all emotional just thinking about it.

Jo-Flipping heck love what a mare about the crash.I hope like you say the woman has learnt her lesson.As for the spd i kinda got better on its own,dont get me wrong its still there.It must get easier as the babies move etc.Totally sympathyse with you though,if its really bad tell your gp or m/w and they will refer you to a physio hun. Hope the spiderman book isnt boring you to death.

Kj-just want to wish you all the lkuvk in the world for tomorrow hun,so excited for you.

Starr-what a pants doctor    great news on hearing the hearthbeat chuck.

Candy-awww hun   hormones wont be helping either. Big hugs coming your way.It will all be fine when the time arrives sweetie.

Huge hellos to everyone else,where are you all ??

Right going to stop Oli eating all the biscuits on the house.

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say.....................

Good Luck Kim and DH.....Wishing you all the luck in the world for tommorow xxxxxx (not that you'll need it!!!)

Sending you both loads of love for your 'forever family' xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, want to wish you all the luck in the world tomorrow, like you, I just know this is going to be ok and that this is it, I love Starrs wording "Forever family" 

Can't believe how far all of us on this board have come, been so very bumpy journeys, just hope some of our other friends can be joining us on the happier paths soon.

Cx             

PS will catch up more later or tomorrow, just bathed and put J to bed, now for some dinner, not heard from DH yet, hes going to txt when he leaves the office, always knew first day would be a long one, can't imagine I will be awake when he gets home, thanks to all for support and words of wisdom.


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a wee quickie  

How is everyone ?

Well i think my sickness has started. I have been feeling really sick all day. I have not been sick. I wish i could be so i could get it out the way - If you know what i mean.


Nick - I see you mentioned you had 3 big follicles just b4 basting. My clinic said if i has too many big one the tx would have been cancelled. I think my biggist was 16mm but i had lots of smaller one but I'm so scared the tell me i have more that 1    . Did your clinic warn you that there was a hight risk of triplets ? I see you are having 3 girls - That will be great. Daddy better start saving for there weddings  

Hope everyone is well

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well so much news can hardly keep up so excuse my rudeness if I forget anyone

Moomin, poor Megan, hope she is feeling better.

Jo what a scare but just so pleased to hear you 4 are all ok. 

Kelly cant believe you're nearly there!! Love the new pic very impressive.

Kj wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and enjoy that baby shopping.

Candy sorry to hear about dh's job and that you have been having a stressful time. 

Starr enjoy the maternity wear, theres some great stuff out there.

Hugs sickness is a good sign, travel sickness bands are worth a try.

VIL wow good to hear from you, clever Bertie.

Looby hope katie is recovering well.

Hi to Minkey, Billie, Oink and Charlie 

Well christening went well despite the torrential rain, vicar was just a sweetie and involved Tom the whole way through. Modeling balloons seemed to entertain firstly by blowing then making then bashing   Olivia looked beautiful and smiled and chatted all afternoon.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Glad the christening went well Tomsmum, Tom & Olivia sounded like complete stars, sorry about the weather, fab vicar though !

Hugs, don't be wishing you were sick honey as if you were anything like me, being sick didn't stop it, just meant you wasted lots of food   do feel for you, its a tough few months, but luckily its one of the things most people only suffer for, during the first few months, so fingers crossed

Opps run out of time ttfn x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Hugs - They told me when a few days before basting that if they smaller follicles had grown I would either have to convert to IVF or have a follicle reduction but as only three had grown large (over 18mm if i remember correctly) they were happy to go ahead if I was.  I didnt expect all three to fertilise I just thought it would give us more of a chance.  I think my circumstances were slightly different when we found out because although I knew I was pregnant we didnt have a scan booked until 6 or 7 weeks.  I had a massive bleed at six weeks and i was expecting to go to hospital and be told that I was having a miscarraige but when I was scaned I was so relieved that I hadnt lost the baby I just couldnt take it in when they said i was having three.  I also bled for a further two weeks so everytime I was going to the hospital I was expecting them to tell me that I had lost one or more.  Anyway it wasnt until I had my 12 week scan at fetal medicine that it hit home that I was having three.  I was offered a selective abortion of one or more fetuses but I didnt want to do that.  I really hope that your scan shows exactly what you want.

Tomsmummy - So glad the christening went well, vicar sounds like a dream.  What did you do afterwards, did you have a BBQ?

Candy - Hope you managed to see DH last night.  Im sure things will settle down and get better very soon.

Kelly - How are you feeling, less than a week now.  Wow time is flying by.

KJ - Good luck for today.

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry pasted this from the FRIENDS thread...

YEEHAH its a unanimous YES!!! 
cant believe its really true  the foster mum was there so it was brilliant to catch up with her and she gave us a whole heap of recent photos which i just cant stop looking at over and over. the panel were all really nice and very reassuring about an issue which has been bubbling away in the background - a birth family friend who has littlies older sibling and would very much like littlie too...she's been getting legal advice and seems quite intent on pursuing it all. however it seems that thay all agree there's little she can actually do and the quicker we get her home the less likely it is that they'll be able to move her. none of it is really in littlies best interest.
SO, keeping that all firmly in the back of our minds and trying not to worry about it, we are OVER THE MOON!!! just cant believe its real. its only a week tomorrow till we see her again    foster mum kept saying what a wonderful little charcter she is and the loveliest child they've fostered and how we're just gonna love having her 
my mums just popped over with the curtains she's made and thankfully they NOTHING like the ones i dreamt about last night - which had farm animals intermingled with thomas the bl00dy tank engine  i thought i wasnt stressed but clearly my dreams have given me away 
thank you all for your wonderful messages of support. 
kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

KJ,

What wonderful News - am sitting here in tears of Joy for you 

xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

KJ, that is such excellent new, I'm so excited for you  

You know where I am if you need anything

Big hugs and kisses

Oink x


Quick update from us as I'm at work in a couple of hours and need to get sorted. Myles is having his tonsils out on the 13th July, and its on a friday, not so convinced its a good omen!!  

He is on the cancellation list too as he has sleep apnoeas and he wants him 'done' asap, doctors have such a way with words!

I am terrified about it all and hope I'll just deal with it as it happens.

I hope you are all ok and keeping well,

Jo- what a scare, I bet he had a shock when he found out you were a 4 in 1 person  

Candy - how is Dh getting on?

Better go Myles is having a tantrum

BYE

Oink


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

KJ - such fabulous news, I am sooo pleased for you    is it finally seeming real to you now? proper glowing report from the foster mum - how brilliant.  

Oink - poor Myles but sounds like its best to get it done. Don't worry about Fri 13th - Robin and Oliver were 'conceived' in their test tube on Friday 13th so it was definitely good luck for us  

Kelly - I am in awe, 37 weeks is fantastic.  Hope these last few days fly by for you (as if.....!).

Jo - how's your little tribe getting on? hope you're ok after the crash - sounded awful.

Tomsmummy - christening sounds fab

Starr - maternity clothes makes it all seem real, doesn' it?

VIL - fab to hear from you, Bertie sounds like a proper wee character.

Sorry it's such a quick catch up - I am reading posts but we are a bit snowed under trying to move house on top of work and looking after the boys.  Won't bore you with the details but there are delays so might not get to move on Monday after all    but fingers crossed all is resolved by then.
love to everyone
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

Using my Dad's computer again so this will be quick!

KJ - FAB FAB news from you, not long now!!

Hugs - Congratulations on your BFP!!  Welcome to the thread

Everyone else - hope to get back on line next week sometime - missing you all

Speak soon,

Minkey xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening peeps

Well I am still here despite lots of family/friends and strangers saying I wont last till 38 weeks   Getting quite nervous now,I will be a wreck by the weekend  

Kj-FANBLOOMINTASTIC news hun,over the moon for you.So happy that after all the heartache over the years your dreams have finally come true.

Jo-you ok chuck??

Kirsty-aw I hope the hold up witht the house doesnt mess you around too much hun.

Minkey-we all miss you too hun.

Hugs-how are you hun?? how the sickness I had it quite bad till about 16 weeks,hope it eases soon hun.

Oink-aww poor Myles,no wonder your worried about him.Its only natural to feel anxious,sending load of love your way.

Tomsmum-glad the christening went well hun!!!!

Right got to go and clear up a bit.

Kelly x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya Minkey /waves - hope you're back online soon  

Kelly - I can't believe you've got to almost 38 weeks either.  last chance bump photo?

xx Kirsty


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hellooooo  

I know i am a crap poster      but just wanted to pick your brains on something   

Can you tell me what age your littel one was when you put them in a proper bed with a guard ??
and also if you still used sleeping bags or moved to sheets etc   

Thanks 
xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All

Looby - Owen was around 2 before I moved him into a "big bed".  I used sheets etc althought I did have one of those guards for the first few months to get him used to it.

Morgan - How are you?  Loving the new photo.  Hope your get your house moving difficulties sorted soon.  Its very stressful moving house isnt it.  Especially with two little ones in tow.

Kelly - Wow 3 days to go, how are you going to spend your last weekend of freedom, got anything nice planned.  Have you got contact details to text someone so that we can update the board for you.  Cant wait to hear how your doing.

Minkey - Hope your back on line properly soon.

Oink - Myles will be fine, dont take the 13th as a bad omen, sure everything will be just fine.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Im FED FED FED FED up now.  I cant sleep at night, i was in tears with my spd in bed last night, not sleeping, cant get comfortable.  I couldnt even bend forward enough to turn the taps off in the bath yesterday.  I just dont know how much longer I can take of this, im in constant pain.  I so hope when i go for my appointment on Thursday they give me a date and ideally one that is sooner rather than later..

Right got to go and get Owen from Nursery.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all
poor you jo, i cant imagine what it must be like to be so huge and uncomfortable, you're doing really well, hang on in there...

kelly wooooo not long now hun, so excited for you, so much to celebrate at the mo i dont know where to turn!

looby - hope katie's doing ok...

oink - sure fri 13th will be fine, dont even think about it, we'll clobber together enough   on here to ward off any nasty omens

dh and i finished work yesterday, me for ever, well you know what i mean, and dh for 5 weeks!!

dh  told me we were going out for a surprise and i thought we were going for a meal but we ended up going to our best friends house (stevie and tracey for those who know..) where they were throwing us a baby shower  such a huuuge surprise, i had no idea!..my mum and sis were there and our closest friends..there were washing lines of baby clothes all strung about with pics of littlie and dh and i as babies and farm animals..a potty filled with sweet peas (pees, get it?!) we had tapas and a chocolate fountain aswell, it was all soooo special. lots of lovely lovely pressies too, i just cried all evening, couldnt stop, still welling up now  i just believe its really true, and everyone's spoiling us so rotten. it was particularly poignant yesterday as its 3 years since the accident (for those who dont know our best friends lost their first child in a car accident and stevie was very badly injured) so it was happiness and sadness all rolled together..only true friends would pull off a party for us on such a sad day 

so if i can just stop crying for 2 minutes today we've dh's party to organise, and yay, finally the sun's shining, so can get my bedding plants in finally, you doing the same starr?
the foster mum is being a true star and sending us daily pics of littlie which is lovely 

love to all
have good weekends everyone 

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Kim - That sounds really lovely.  What lovely friends (and lovely DH of course).  It's great that the foster mum is sending you so many pics.  It must help make it all more real.  I hope you have a great party this weekend and that the time flies by.  I'm sure you'll handle it all perfectly.  Littlie is very lucky.  Have you finally got the pram?

Kelly - I can hear the stork pecking at your window!  Just in case I don't log in again before your big day I just wanted to say very, very good luck.  I'm sure it will all be fine and you'll be holding your babies really soon.

NJO - Poor you feeling so rough.  Late pregnancy with just one baby was hard work so you deserve three times the sympathy.  From reading your posts it seems like you've been a real star throughout the pregnancy.  You're doing a great job keeping the babies safe and warm and deserve to be really proud of yourself.  I just thought I'd let you know that before I knew who you were, I saw somone's post which said something about you "having triplets again".  I now know that they were referring to the hospital scanning you, thinking one triplet had disappeared but then finding it again but I went around for days thinking "Wow, that woman has got one set of triplets and now she's expecting three more" !!!   

Starr - How is Starlett?  How are you?  

Morgan - I can't believe that your boys are two - you were one of the first people to get preg after I started posting.  

Oink - Any news on the op yet?  I'm sure he will be fine but I bet it's a real worry.  How are you doing?  I'm sure you already know this but your pic of Myles is gorgeous.  He's gonna be a real heartbreaker!

Candy - How are you doing?  It's all getting closer.    Have you got everything you need?

Hugs - How's the sickness going?  I hope you're not feeling too grim.  When I was pregnant my midwife said not to make yourself sick because the sick feeling can be caused by low blood sugar and if you're sick your blood sugar will drop further.  If you can eat something it can help.  I used to sit at work eating Coco Pops.  This could explain why Bertie is obsessed with chocolate now    How are you doing generally?

Tomsmummy - The Christening sounds great.  What did the vicar make out of the balloons?  Does he do children's parties??!!  

We're spending the weekend with friends and their twin boys (two years old).  Bertie is always fascinated by them because they're always dashing about.  They're lovely with him too though having learnt to be gentle with babies at nursery.  

It will be a complete contrast to a couple of weeks ago when DP's brother, SIL and nephews (2+4) came to stay.  They ran riot in the garden of the local pub.  One of the hit Bertie twice, the other smacked a dog really hard on its face (I'm amazed it didn't bite him), they pulled bikes over and played chasing games around a really posh car.    DP's brother kept saying "you've got this to come with Bertie" but I was thinking "no we bl**dy haven't".  Bro and SIL seemed to think it was fairly normal.  It didn't help that each of the boys had a pint of coke.  Anyway, we're trying to avoid a repeat visit!  

Hi to everyone especially Looby, Minkey and anyone I have missed.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

KJ - what amazing friends and what a lovely party, which you deserved anyway. brought a tear to my eye and I'm tough as old boots   I remember you saying about the accident  3 years ago on IUI thread and cannot imagine how they would feel on such an anniversary but it's to you and your dh's credit that you have such loving and supportive friends and family - a perfect start to your life ahead with littlie  

Jo - really really feel for you, must be horrendous.  Have you got a support belt? If you havent', worth asking your midwife.  Not sure about the spd but it would certainly help support you, even when you're trying to sit or lie.  Just try and hang in there one day at a time - every day those babies are inside you is better and better for them.

VIL - yes, we joined at about the same time, didn't we? hope you, Moose and Bertie have a great wkend - not all 2yr old twins are a nightmare (a-hem!!) and it sounds like they can't be as bad as your brother's lot - what a 'mare!

Loobs - hhhmmnmm bad nickname, sounds liike lubricant so I'd better go back to Looby!  Looby - Robin and Oli are still in beds and bags at 2 yrs 1 mth.  They haven't escaped from their cots yet but get themselves out of their bags whenever they feel like it    

how's everyone else? it's been quiet.  Kelly - any news

we are still stressing about the move - last minute problem down the chain so definitely not moving Monday now and still waiting for another date.    Impossible to confirm arrangements about childcare, removals or anything.  been very glum about the whole thing for a few days but dh reminded me last night that it's not nearly as bad as when we were trying for a baby and going through tx so that's totally put things in perspective and I've had a word with myself and feel better today  

Boys are fine and in great spirits - we've just got back from dance class (not as twee as it sounds!) and picnic with friends in the park with gale force winds.  it is a nightmare sometimes managing them by myself at the play park.  they both wanted to go on the swings but there was only 1 free so they had to take turns while I held onto the other one.  Oli broke away from my hand and ran straight in front of Robin's swing as it swung forward and it totally clunked him in the face.  ouch! He has the biggest bump on his forehead, poor baby.    He is ok now and both asleep upstairs so I don't want to wake him with a cold pack on his bump  

hope you all have a great weekend
xxx Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon me lovlies

Well we have been to the hospital this morning to sign all the consent forms,do blood tests etc. The lovely nurse said " you ok today hun?" and that was it I was gone     think it has finally dawned on me how nervous I am,just want this weekend to hurry up and to get the c section done with.

We have got to be at hospital for 8 monday morning and I am really hoping I dont have to wait long before its my turn 

Thanks you all so much for your good luck wishes,there is no way I would have got through any of this without all your support.   

I am just gonna blob around with Oli tommorrow and then on Sunday my sis is cooking a lovley roast dinner for us so I will be spending time there and at my mums to try and keep my mind busy.

Kj-aww hun no wonder you couldnt stop blubbing,what a lovely suprise.It just proves that through all of this you have not been alone,all your friends and family have been 100% behind you both.Its like I said to Michael its like these babies we are expecting are not just ours,they areeverybodies cos they have all been there for us if you know what I mean.

Vil-Have a fab weekend hun. Sounds like the kids were a right handfull.

Jo-aww sweetie so sorry its getting so uncomfy and painfull for you,make sure you fully explain on thurs how your feeling,blub too that always helps.Thinking of you loads.As for someone posting for me its all sorted,I am texting Moomin and she has kindly pffered to pass on any news.

Kirsty-Sorry your not moving on Monday as planned,it will all come together hun,your doing so well. Hope you little injured man is ok.

Starr-you ok hun??

Looby-Oli was just coming upto being 2,we had no choice though as he was a cracking escape artist.

Right must go and get tea ready.



Moomin-hope Meg is better hun.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello... had 'pooter' probs and was really worried i wouldn't get on again to wish my special buddies KJ and Kel good luck for next week!!

Anyway seems to be sorted now..

KJ aww got a huge lump in my throat reading about your baby shower. Tracey and Steveare being fab friends to you just as you both have been to them... Can't believe the accident is 3 years ago..  Honey enjoy every minute of it.. you so deserve it. Sending you loads of love     

Kel.. aww last weekend of sleep for you.. enjoy the time with Oli and the lovely dinner.. Looking forward to piccies of your new arrivals.xxx

Jo oh poor you... when do you think you'll be going in?? I suppose they want to keep them in you safe and warm as long as possible.. xx

Morgan ouch poor Oli... Hope his head is not too sore in the morning. Bah to the nightmare of moving, hopefully good news to come next week. 

VIL.. i think Bertie will be the best behaved boy in town... I've got lots of nephews and most of them take their lead from their parents on whats acceptable behaivour or not!!  I'm fine honey... at the nothing really happens stage!!

Looby.. how's Katie doing Hope you're coping all ok xxx

Love to candy and everyone... 

Love Me xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Just popped on to send good wishes to Kelly for Monday. Hope all goes well and you have your two precious little bundles home in no time. Good luck and lots of love

Kim - Read your post about the baby shower. So cool and like you say, what wonderful friends!! Have a wonderful weekend for DH's birthday and who cares about upstairs being a mess. Clearly you are perfect the way you are!

Take care
M x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly Good Luck for Monday

Will be thinking of you and waiting

for my text from Michael

xxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Has anyone heard from Catwoman? She seems to have been gone a long time

M x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!
My that was a lot to catch up on!

Jo - oh hun. Poorly you with car crash errr ! SPD & feeling soooo bigly preggas love to you hun . What an **** with DH's shifts changing err!

Kelly - GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY! Stay strong and look forward hun. Wow how amazing to be meeting your lil ones - goey moment!

Morgan - so sorry the move is a nightmare really hope to resolves real soon and you get a date to foucs on again. Must be so blooming frustrating! Poor bumpie head! ouch.

Candy - hun what a nightmare, i too thought boss was fabbo but am so sure you'll all find a way to settle into a routine and make the most of Dh @ weekends. 

VIL- GREAT to hear from you, bertie sounds fab. How's moosie and work and life? God rellies sound nice kids, NOT!

Looby - LOVE to Katie, how is she. Iduna sends a big sloppy smacker to her    

Hugs- Hey don't worry if you get no symptoms or not many, i was a lucky one that didn't get any with either Willow or Iduna - enjoy and don't wish it on yourself!

KJ - wow so so marvellous! I'm so very pleased it is nearly here. Fab friends to do a baby shower! Bet your still  over that too?! Love ya!

Oink - Love to you hun. Oh poorly Myles and I'm sure 13th July will be a good day for him, he'll breeze thro it and you'll be the rock you always are for him. Keep 

Mooms - is all ok with you all now? love to you all

Minkey - love to you all.

NL - How are you and bump and Thomas?

36 - love to you, you girls OK?

Starr - How are you? What's the next stage for you now, another scan soon?

Love to all I've missed - SORRY!

Well sorry to have been a absent for a wee while, been a busy bee. Getting house on market (after disaster last year, we'll try again!) so been cleaning & clearing while and when i could, should get on Market next week, ohh exciting but scary eh?! 
Madam has cut first two teeth - yah! So proud! First one on Sunday second on Tuesday. Bless her !
Sis has just sent me a parcel in it a note read - i saw one of these last yr but it was B4 you had your amnio, when i got back from OZ they had sold out so i saw this the other day adn asked Willow if it was ok to buy it; she agreed it was fab and her sis looks so cool in pink! It is pink a summer sleepsuit that says *'Worth the Wait'* on it - I blubbed and still am . My sis has been a tower and it means alot to me to have her in my life. Bless her for knowing how i feel! Wish I could buy you all one 
Ta for all the lovely comments about the underwater pics and for the lovely comments in my gallery - bless ya! Sorry you didn't get any of J candy, does he like water now, has he gotten back into it? Iduna Loves the water at mo bless!
Got madams next app on Tuesday at 4pm, repeat ultrasound. Please, please cross all those fingers that things are better . If we can avoid the MAG3, get her off antibiotics and avoid anymore TX I'll be soooo happy. Thanks lovies.

Must fly she's woken up and we're hoping to pop to a thing called the Wood Fair near by. It is a hippy day with all things wood (carvings, chairs, furniture, tools etc all trad made and crafted) with veggie food, puppets etc. all held yeah in a wood!

LOVE to you all, Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly  Good luck for Monday dont be to nervous you and the babies will be so well looked after. Bet you just cant wait, am so excited for you.  

KJ well you are soo lucky to have such fab friends and family, dont know how you do it but always seem to blub when reading your posts. You sound like a very special person and I am so glad things are working out for you. 

Morgan hope Oli's bump is on the mend. I keep a massive pot of arnica tabs at all times. Boys aye!! 

Charlie      for Idunas next apt really hope you get the results you want and can put all tests behind you. Good luck with the move.

Jo how you doing? 

Well we have spent the day at a friends farm and kids had such a great time. Puppies, egg collecting, tracters, cows, horses and cats galore. Tom has been nagging for puppies ever since and it has made interesting conversation trying to explain why our dog Lou Lou cant have them!!   Any of you Herts girls going to Herts show? Havent been for years but sounds really good. Quite expensive but can stay all day.

Can I pick your brains again, not sure if anyone can help but really think I have endo and not sure what to do next. Is it worth putting myself through Lap if theres not much they can do other than pill etc? Never had one and quite scared, what is it like? Any top tips, web sites info gladly received 

Hope you all have a great weekend  x x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Kim, hope DH's party went well, weather was dry hear, hope was at yours to, good luck Wednesday, can't wait to hear the schedule 

t'smummy, no advise on endo I am sorry, farm sounded fab, the boy next to us on the allotment lets Jacob collect his eggs, or should I say egg, only normally one has lad at times we are down there, talking of which, I must get down there today while its dry.

Thanks for all your kind words about DH, as for his boss, he was, will be careful what I say, not saying hes reading this, but I am convinced he knew I was preggers with J by doing just that ! DH really enjoyed his first week, I was the model house wife, tidy house, food on table, decided to make a real effort so that if the job didn't work out, its not because of me nagging, DH made an effort to and although Jacob had a few later nights, managed to bath him 4 out of 5 nights, can't express how happy that made me after him getting in at 10.30pm on the first day.... Jacob loves his dad so very much and needed to see him, I think the average time he will be home is about 7.30, which isn't too bad, but then he is leaving home at 5.30 to ensure he can get back, enough about me.

Louby how is Katie after her op ? 3 out of the 10 or so of Jacobs friends are in beds, but then 2 are also fully potty trained even at night ! as for us as Jacob is still in a gro-bag and so hasn't yet escaped from the cot (although he can run quite fast in one) I am personally keeping him in there as long as possible.

Kelly will be thinking of you Monday and looking forward to news from you Moom xx

Charlie, love the summer sleepsuit, what a  sweet sister you have   good luck keeping the house tidy, don't envy you "what am I saying, I am not the model housewife hehe" fingers crossed for Tuesday  

/waves to Misky, sorry hun I haven't heard anything, megan disappeared after having twins as it was just too much to do and type messages, so hope its just the same and nothing serious  

Moom are you ok ?

36 any gossip ?

Scarlet hope you are ok can't be long till you are due, or have had baby ?

Did we ever see Aless's news ? 

Morgan, can only imagine how stressful all this waiting is, do hope things progress soon, whats the new house like ? ouch to a banged head, boys will be boys.... the couple of times I have taken a  friend to the park with J, I have thought never again lol, I am a lightweight nd you are a professional

VIl thanks for asking after me, I have brought a 2nd monitor thats it so far, oh and that 2nd hand double buggy ..... won't need to get a cotbed till a bit later as unless this baby is HUGE should be in mosses basket for a while, but we do need to clear spare room for J's new room.  Hope you have had a  lovely weekend with the twin boys 

Kim, so emotional reading your post

Nick (Jo) feel for you really I do, knowing how hard it can be at times with just one baby in your tummy and yours are such fab weights already, hope you get a date soon

Ok love to all missed, must go as Jacob is calling his Mummy 

Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Tomsmummy - can't help re: endo soz hun. Sure someoe will. I so forot to say glad Christenin went well - top vicar then! Cool. 

Candy - ta hun. So pleased hubby got home after a dodgy start to the week. Love to you all.

Kelly - oohh so excited for tomorrow!

Jo - hope you are OK.

Enjoy the sunshine!
Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sorry we've been awol but busy at work then off on holiday and just got back.  Will read up properly on all of the news but just popped in to say:

KJ - so pleased to hear your excellent news.  Foster mum sounds a darling and obviously knows what brilliant parents you're going to be to put herself out so much.  I've just shed a few tears about your baby shower too, definitely true friends - I can't believe it's 3 years as I can remember you talking about it all on the IUI girls thread.  

Kelly - all the very best for tomorrow honey and look forward to hearing your news soon.

Love to all mummies, bumps and babies. XXXX

Love Billie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Kelly - just popped on to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow!!!  Hope it all goes smoothly and try not to be nervous about the c-section  - they will look after you  
Will be thinking of you all morning and hoping that you get in nice and early so you get to spend as much as possible of your first day with your babies!!
Have you got anyone's contact details to let us know how you get on?  am happy to pm you my mob number if not
xxx Kirsty

must go - move is on for Wed so we are frantic packing. took boys down to my mum and dads on friday nnight for a week so it is veeeeeeery quiet without them   but can't wait for them to see their new room  
love to everyone, catch up soon, mwah mwah xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kelly I hope I havent missed you, just a quickie I just wanted to say 

A HUGE GOOD LUCK TO KELLY, CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE NEWS AND POSSIBLY SEE A PIC........  HOPE EVERYTHING GOES SMOOTHLY AND YOU WILL BE IN NICE AND EARLY.  I WILL BE THINKING OF YOU.  

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

GOOD LUCK KELLY!!!!
cant wait to hear your two little ones have arrived safe and sound  

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh so excited waiting to hear kellys news

charlie - ooh the wood fair sounds right up my street, you must remember to remind me about it next year so i can go 

sorry i havent time to do personals, but lovely to read everyones lovely newsy posts..

manic here, our last couple of days of getting organised, and still getting over dh's 40th party..which was fab, hilarious costumes, people were very inventive with their 'M' costumes - i was miss muffet and dh the milky bar kid which if you knew what dh looked like suited him perfectly. the best of all tho was 3 friends who came as dh (Mike) complete with photo face masks of him which was extremely spooky  man we had a lot of fun with those face masks!! also very funny was when my bro and i swapped clothes and he was miss muffet  we didnt go to bed till 3am and were awake stupidly early so made up for it today and had a good sleep in till 9am
littlie sent dh a card for his birthday (this foster mum is a DIAMOND i tell you) complete with a scribble and photo which made his day and we've still been getting a photo a day - last nights was her asleep in her cot aaahhh
right got to fly

laters all 
mwahs

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - Wow! How amazing is that foster mum. I have goosepimples all over me after reading that. Goey moment you are making us all   with joy!

Kelly - good luck again hun   . Early app i'm sure! Not long now!

Morgan - good luck packing!

Billie - great to hear from you.

Madam crying for me. ekk
Love to all
Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly's news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96357.msg1351029#msg1351029


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD LILY AND HARRY*  
what lovely news for a monday

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kelly!

*Well done and Huge Congrats hun! *

Love Charlie & iduna xxxxxxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

KELLY MICHAEL & OLI

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ARRIVALS. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS.

Jo
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay Kelly!! So excited for you, Michael and Oliver!!!
Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics
xxx Kirsty


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Having a major wobble...

Been off work poorly with a nasty cough this week. I think it's having too much time to think, but i keep worrying that something's gone wrong... If it had would i know. I've got an appointment to see (hopefully) the consultant on thurs and keep worrying that i'm gonna get bad news.

I know it's silly, i've got no reason to worry. I think maybe it's because everyone keeps commenting on how i'm not showing yet, and haven't i felt bubbs move yet?? The tears are coming again and i feel so stupid. 

Why can't i just relax and enjoy it. I even bought my 1st things the other day.. some vests and a blanket. I keep thinking that i'm gonna have to take them back...or give them to someone else. Me and Dh don't really discuss things too. A fly on the wall in my house would hardly know i'm pg apart from the odd comment. It's not him i think it's me. It's like if i talk too much i'm gonna ruin things. 

My lovely sis in law said to me last night that i've been through so much that she's not surprised i'm feeling wobbly. Bit of self protection. 

I know a real me me post.. sorry guys had to off load...

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all

I haven't posted here in a loooooong time.  I have been reading and keeping up to date on all of you.

Kelly - Many congratulations on the birth of your twins.  How wonderful.

NJO - wow, triplets.  I am so happy for you, just sorry you're in so much pain.  How are you feeling today?

Charlie - I'm so glad Iduna arrived safely.  I can't believe she's 7 months old already.  It seems like just yesterday you were pregnant.

Keemjay - good luck for tomorrow.  It must be so exciting for you to meet your little one.  Happy Birthday for today  

Candy - congrats on your pregnancy.  Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down lately.

Billie - hope you had a fantastic holiday. 

 to all the other ladies (sorry I haven't done more personals).

What amazing weather we are having.  Been to Tesco with Luke and he was a good as gold up until I had to unpack and pay.  Luckily there was a lovely man to help me.  Luke is doing really well and is a big boy.  He is 4 months old now and weighs a whopping 7.3 kg's - I can feel it every time I pick him up.  I started him on solids at 15 weeks because he was still waking up every 2 hours at night, and its made the world of difference.  He is now sleeping through the night which is amazing and he is much more content.

We are going swimming again tomorrow morning - not sure if he likes it or not but will keep persisting.

Have a lovely day all!
Cathy


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Starr - sorry you're feeling upset.  I didn't feel any movement until around 19 weeks so don't worry too much about that.  You must just have really good stomach muscles.  Sending you a cyber  

Cathy


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Starr honey - only natural that you will be worried, after all you've been through.  I'm sure there's absolutely nothing wrong.  It's still v early to be feeling anything - I was 20 wks before I felt my 2 enormous babes, so you can never tell from person to person.  fingers crossed that your scan on thursday reassures you. hope you can tell dh how you feel  
xx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh starr hope you can take some reassurance from the different stages people felt there babies, especially Morgan, with two in there ! everyone is different and I am convinced some people make up the feelings as its very easy to mistake wind   I did feel Jacob pretty early about 17weeks I think, but even the initial feelings are easily mistaken, its not till you start to see your tummy move or you can almost grab a leg, that it helps you relax and enjoy it... as for showing, its your first baby you don't show that early, well most people don't, I think it was about 22weeks, when I just started to show, infact will have a look .... brb

I would say up till 28weeks, it was only noticeable when naked, not clothed, where as with Jacob I was huge at 20weeks, well huge for me, people keep saying, wow are you about to pop and I am like, nope got 8weeks to go ... and they are OMG ..... so just try to ignore the comments honey

/waves to millers will catch up on your news when I am back this evening, love to all x


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all

How are you ? I have not been on for a bit as ive been really sick but......................

Just to let you know i had scan today and we are having TWINS!!!  

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw starr, its perfectly understandable to be having wobbles but you gotta keep 'em in perspective hun...i'm sure i would be the same. After waiting for so long, you daren't believe its really going to happen BUT theres no good reason why everything isnt going to go right for you, bang your ears shut to people who are saying stoopid things they prob know nothing about, just keep stroking your little (yes bumps ARE little at 17 weeks) bump and telling starlet how much you love him/her.
big kisses hunny, and keep busy!!

kj x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hugs - wow, congrats on the twins.  Are you going to find out the sexes?

Cathy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Photos of Kelly twins are now on her birth thread ..... this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96357.msg1354412;topicseen#msg1354412


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww they are perfect, really need a cuddle  thanks for sharing Moom


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

(:millers:) said:


> Hugs - wow, congrats on the twins. Are you going to find out the sexes?
> 
> Cathy


Hi,

Yeah we want to find out   hopefully one of each


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow Kelly they are soooo fab gorgeous made me sooo teary   in that cot tgether! Fabbo!


Starr - hun. Totally natural to feel like that, I think we all did/do hun. I did feel both mine early but know plenty of peeps that don't feel a thing until 20wks plus and many don't even on teh second bubs so relax a bit if you can. As for showing even with Iduna (being my second) I saw clients at 20+wks that didn't notice I was pg - we are all different and yeah bet you have good tummy muscles! Enjoy it cos soon you'll be moaning ya massive, you see!
Can i make a bold suggestion? Buy a Doppler of ebay (then resell it later on) it helped me no end with Iduna's pg after te pain of loosing Willow I couldn't settle and listening in every few days kept me sane. (esp when i was sussing it was a girl by the heatbeat - bless!). it can turn you fanatical & freak you if you cannot find HB but I think it may help, what do you think?

Millers - wow good to hear from you and your lil (not so) bubs looks so lovely. Glad you are all getting some zzz now!

KJ - Hope all goes well hun. Let us know how you get on.

Hugs - wow twinnies! Fab!

Njo - how are you lovely?

Love to all.

Scan for madam's kidneys went well, right is totally clear and left is good and improved some what. I am so pleased to see improvement and just waiting to speak to consultant on phone to find out next step. Ta for all the    vibes, you never let us down & they worked.

Night night.

love charlie xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

I often read your posts and felt like I needed to say a little word of encouragement to Starr today!

Starr - Bless you hun. I had the exact same thing when I was pg. I didn't show until I was around 22 weeks. Peoples comments got me so worked up that I went to see my Midwife to ask where my bump was. She said I had strong tummy muscles too and that was one reason why I might not be showing. I am also quite tall (5ft 10) and long in the body and that was another possible reason. I just needed the reassurance at the time, like I get the feeling you need right now  

It soon got going though when it did make an appearance, as will you  

I did the same as Charlie and got a doppler. I used it alot from 15weeks til around 25ish weeks. I found it really reassuring.


Hugs - Just wanted to say Congrats on the twins news. Fab news!

Best wishes to you all on this thread  - annie x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Right here goes im going to try and catch up with everybody's news.

Charlie - Great news about Iduna's scan, i bet its fantastic to see an improvement.  Do you think she will need further treatment or just monitoring to see if it gets better again on its own?

Hugs - Congratulations on finding out your having twins, i bet your over the moon.  Well done.

Kelly - Harry and Lily are absolutely gorgeous, I cant wait to see you back on here so we can get even more pics......

Starr - Please dont worry about not feeling any movements, I was exactly the same as you, everybody kept asking me if I had felt any movements etc and I hadnt and I was getting really really worried.  I didnt feel any definite movement until 21/22 weeks and I have three sets of arms and legs to be punched/kicked with.  Im sure that when you go for your scan you will be reassured that everything is fine.  I think its impossible to relax when you have been through as much as we have.  I know when I was having my son I didnt believe that I was actually pregnant and even when i was giving birth I kept thinking something was going to go wrong and I wouldnt have him but it all turns out good in the end.  You just wait and see.  As for size, I didnt really start showing until around 28 weeks with Owen and about 22 weeks this time. I still get told im not very big considering im having triplets which sends me off onto another panic.  The thing is absolutely everyone is different and should not be compared to any other pregnant person.  You just wait and see you will be fine, try and relax, i look forward to hearing your news of bubs moving and waving at you from your scan on thursday.

Millers - Hi, I remember you from the last time I was pregnant, we conceived within the same week I think I was due on the 19th Feb, but unfortunately I went on to have a miscarriage.  As you can see im expecting triplets in a few weeks so everything has worked out just fine.  Luke is absolutely gorgeous and I love his name, if I was having a boy I was going to call him Luke.  Owen too was a big baby and I was advised to start him on solids at 15 weeks, best thing I ever did, he slept all night ever since (almost).

KJ - What fantastic friends you have, its an absolute tribute to you as a friend for them to be able to arrange such an occasion for you on a day that means so much to them.  Sounds like you had a fantastic time at dh's 40th, and what a fantastic foster mum you have, how thoughtful of her to send you pictures every day.  how long will it be before you see her next?

Moomin - Thanks for keeping us updated on Kelly, shed a little   at the sight of her twins, makes me want to meet mine even more now.

Hi to Morgan, Billie, Candy and all the other lovely ladies that I have missed.  Hope you are all ok.

Im plodding along, finding it more difficult as each day passes, but I try to console myself with the fact that every day they are in the oven cooking the less time they will need to spend in hospital afterwards.  Sleep is the major difficulty I just cannot get comfortable, I have one of those pillows but it doesnt seem to be working as well as it did earlier on.  I have tried one of those support belts but I find that it is even more uncomfortable that going without.  I wish i could sleep on all fours, thats the only position im comfortable in at the moment.  Although I have found that if I cry a lot it makes me even more tired and I eventually fall asleep.

Owen isnt very well at the moment, he has a temprature and just isnt himself, I cant quite put my finger on what is wrong with him but all he has wanted to do today is sit on my swing out the garden and cuddle in to me and go to sleep which really isnt him.  He is eating (only small amounts) but he isnt being sick so it cant be a stomach bug.  Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow.

Anyway im off to wash the dishes now.

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly HUGE CONGRATULATIONS the twins are just gorgeous and perfect. Hope the birth went well and you are all enjoying your first few days together.

Starr try not to worry I am sure everything is fine. It is definately understandable to worry but try to enjoy it, it's such a special time. 

Hugs CONGRATULATIONS twins, how fab

Charlie oh that sounds good so far       for consultants conversation.

Jo hang in there

Love to everyone else x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Whoops sorry KJ forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope you had a great day


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Starr - I was well over 20 weeks before I felt ds move,after all you have been through its no surprise you feel this way.
Try not to worry - the doppler suggestion is a good one xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw what scrummy babies kelly, love their little hats 

got to be quick as am completely wiped out..all these goings on have caught up with me, the Go-Ape high wire adventure was great fun but really tiring, mu muscles have had it! must get some shut-eye for the big day tomorrow..intro planning meeting and then seeing littlie afterwards   
ooh ordered the pushcahir finally today - still havent pushed it for real, except the faulty one in mothercare so hope they dont all push like that!! was a bit rash and ordered a purple one online, hope its not too bonkers looking

love to all
kj 
ps v happy as got a pair of crocs for my birthday..soooo comfy, they are my new mummy shoes


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have a great day today Kim! And as for the crocs well I lvoe mine,they are fab,even my Nans 70 year old neighbour has a pair and was chatting to me about them yesterday


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ - forgot to say Happy birthday! Wow birthdays in your house are happening as well as meetings today! Good luck and hope you feel a wee bit rested for it. 

Jo - have you consisdered one of these http://www.bumpbag.co.uk/ we had them at antenatal yoga adn they are fab a friend bought one then sold it for about £40-50 so it only cost her £20 ish for a few months use.
See what you think.

Love to all and thanks for comments re: yesterday. Hoping cons will call soon so we can find out next stage. So pleased she is appears to be getting better  all on her own. I'm guessing we'll keep on antibiotics & repeat ultrasound in a few months (which would be great if we can avoid the MAG3, no want to subject her to that kinda radioactive level plus hte stress if there's no need). 

Love Charlie xxx

/links


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

It's a quickie to say congratulations to Kelly - gorgeous pic!...

... and good luck to KJ for the introductions.  I'm thinking of you  

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont want to type this, but only fair to update you as peeps are prob are waiting for update on how we got on today. unfortunately the 'Agency Decision Maker' refused to uphold the panels decison last week and will not ratify (agree) the match, which means for now we can not go ahead. she feels this person who has littlies half sibling and wants littlie too (and seems to very persistent), has not been given a fair assessment and from a legal point of view can make things very difficult. its a very unusual position and SS are scrambling around trying to work out what they can do.thay are behind us 100% and littlies sw rang us to reassure us they will absolutely everything they can as we ARE the right match for littlie..however it could be that their hands are tied and theres no way forward for us..
to say we are devastated is an understatment, we are SO far in with this little girl as are all our family and friends..i tried to explain to our sw (back off her honeymoon today, poor girl) what our house looks like..cards, pressies, all just waiting for that little person to arrive.i cant even look in her room, i've shut the door, cancelled the pushchair, i cant bear it..how things can change in 12 hours. we hope that in the next 48 hours we will get some feeling of whats going to happen..if this person has to be assessed it could take months and we  dont think we can hang on with that uncertainty, it would be too much.
i want to wake up from this nightmare  please pray all you can that this turns out right

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - OMG I am speechless and sat here with very sad tears, I hope and pray that all this can be sorted out for you and as quickly as possible.  Just as things were going in the right direction for you and DH.

I really don't know what else to say except I am thinking of you and of course praying, sending both you and DH loads of love and hugs.

Keep us posted if you can

Loads of love to you both

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh hunny - I just logged on to see how your day went and I'm just shaking - with shock and anger. How can this happen at the 11th hour? Just TOO cruel and unfair! 

How devastating - particularly after the previous assurances you've been given. I hope with all my heart that commonsense will prevail and littlie will be placed with you both - and SOON!

All my love,
Molly


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh Kim I am horrified.  I can't believe that this has happened and can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling.  You have done everything right and this shouldn't be happening to you.  You deserved everything to be perfect and I can't believe they're doing this to you.  There really aren't any words I can say except that Moosey and I are thinking of you and will hope and pray that this is sorted out quickly and that she comes home to you.

It is very good that Littlie's social worker and your own are so firmly on your side.  On a purely practical level do you think it might be worth getting some legal advice even if you don't want to go down that route at the moment?

I'm sending you all my love and promise we'll be hoping and praying that they all stop messing about and let her come home.  We're all here for you...

With lots and lots of love

VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Words fail me, devastated, shocked, can't believe how unfair this is, will pray and pray tonight Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just dropped in briefly to catch up on the news.

Hugs - congratulations on the wonderful scan.  Twins are in the air at the moment around here!

Kelly - Congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry and Lily - love the names and the pics - how cute!

Charlie - fantastic news about Iduna's kidneys - you deserve a turnaround in fortunes and this is the start!

After all of the lovely news, I then read Kim's news with a lump in my throat and an ache in my heart.  Kim honey, like everyone else, I feel for you, DH and your family and friends.  I so hope that this gets sorted to your advantage very quickly and am pleased that the SWs are all on your side.  Like someone else said, how could this be allowed to happen so late in the day?  I am praying for you all and for littlie to make sure you become the family you deserve to be.

Love Billie xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I just popped on to see Kims news,I am lost for words,we're here for you Kim,I just don't know what to say  xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thank you lovelies, i knew you'd be there for me/us


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Kim - NO  I cannot believe after all you've been through, the pain and dissapointment, those hurdles you've over come, the worry and then the joy.... that you are now facing this completely unfair and unecessary worry and confusion.  What a terrible, horrible cruel place for you to be in.  It's only right that littlie is placed with you as her loving parents and not be left in limbo for however long this takes to be over ruled.  I'm sending out my thoughts and wishes that this is sorted - and quickly.  Stupid, stupid system......... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

All my love as ever
H xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well I couldn't sleep last night so dread to think how KJ and DH slept, I think we shoudl start a petition


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wasn't about last night....

Oh Kim how can they do this to you.... it' s not fair or just. I'm praying and hoping that they can sort out this mess and get the 3 of you together as soon as possible. Please try and stay strong and hope that with all the support you've got that the right decision will be made. 
Sending you all the love in the world honey... Don't know what else to say..

Love me xxxx
ps sent you a card... hope it doesn't make you feel worse


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Me again..

Thankyou all so much for all the support and kindness.. I'm feeling a bit better today. Just want the appointment done so i can relax again, I think it's having an app that sets me off..

I'm thinking about the doppler but am worried if i ca't find the heartbeat will that make me worse... oh decisions eh. 

On the showing front i seem to have popped out in the last couple of days!! Just wait i'll be moaning about the hugeness of me in a couple of weeks.. 

Will report back later but once again you girls are the best!! Would not get hrought this on my own xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ I am so so sorry to read your awful news. Like the others have said I cannot believe that something like this can be left until the last minute, its so unfair and your emotions must be running riot at the moment.

I hope and pray that littlie will be placed with you in her rightful place as its where she belongs.

Love and hugs

Shazia xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Starr keep strong sweetie, all will be well.    

Hi to everybody else don't normally post nowadays as don't have a lot of time but maybe should make more of an effort! Sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Can't stop thinking about you Kim,hope this is resolved asap


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry for interrupting your thread ladies but I was just looking for news on KJ  
Now that I've found it I'm very upset & angry & can't imagine what you both are going through.
As I'm a naturally positive person I must do a positive post.
So I'm going to send you both  &  because everyone needs them & I'm sending millions of 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                for the quick & RIGHT solution to this awful situation. Good sense just HAS to prevail & littlie WILL be home soon, her new home with you.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica, you never need to apologise for popping on this thread, Starr maybe worth finding out which one they had, as I had one and it was total rubbish (although might hav been just me or using it too early) so got rid of it.

Kim thinking of you


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just a quickie to say all ok with me. Saw the consultant.. very dishy!!  All fine, heard the heartbeat again so very relieved!!

Next step 20wk scan on 7th june...

Hope the good news continues for Kim.....

erika lovely to see you, never apologise for caring about us     

Love me xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah thanks Candy & Starr   
I haven't got a BFP but I have got a bump it's just not a baby one  more food based really.
Candy - Maybe my DIY over the bank holiday will work & then I can post here officially   
Starr - Fantastic news  & that 20 week scan is only just around the corner  And lucky you having a tasty bit of eye candy to look at whilst being tampered with...............................................................roll on DF's leave  

Erica.xxx

PS - And few more         for KJ & DH


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

erika you made me smile about your bump, thank you  i havent smiled all day. and thank you for your bus load of    if positivity and love could get us through this then we would so surely get the right outcome.  thank you EVERYONE for you thoughts, your kind posts make me howl but in a nice way.
no news here, seems everybody is waiting on somebody else to put thier 2pence worth in and in SS the wheels turn slowly, tho they do realise there is some urgency in the matter - dh has taken 5 weeks off so this obviously has implications for his work, and mine too, tho i can hopefully pick up where i left off..not something i really relish the thought of having sailed off into my mummy sunset on crest of a wave  we are kind of numb now, tho it hits us in big waves now and then, a big one hit in costa this morning and we sobbed over our coffees, god knows what peopel thought  
hopefully tomorrow will bring us something to cling onto, tho right now it doesnt feel very hopeful. we have no legal rights or anything, we are totally helpless, and the worst thing of all is i dont think i will ever be able to trust SS again and then where does that leave us 

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Kim just read your posts, OMG I cant believe it, what is the matter with our services they cant seem to get anything right, its absolutely awful that you have been treated like this and what effect is it going to have on littlie.  Has her sibling already been adopted or is she fostered?  I just dont know what to say to you apart from im thinking of you and I hope she is home in both your arms shortly.

Starr - Great news about your scan, not long to go until your 20w one either, are you going to find out sexes?

Erika - Hi, nice to see you   re your bump.

Hi to everyone else.

Been for my appointment this morning and I wasnt too happy to be honest, when we got there I discovered that it was only an appointment with a midwife and I wasnt even seeing the doctor which wound me up then I wasnt really given any further information and I had a bit of a     I dont know what came over me, im just struggling and another sleepless night last night didnt help.  Anyway it seems as if the   may have done some good, im going to be scanned next Thursday rather than a fortnight Thursday.  Doctor did come to see me after my episode and talked me into how much the babies needed to be kept "cooking" for a few more weeks, so it seems as if they are going to let me go to full term at 34 weeks which would make it the 18th June.  I also had to have a blood test for my iron levels because I have been feeilng rather faint.  Apparently at my 12 week appointment they were borderline, why the heck didnt someone tell me then so I could have had a another test a few weeks ago......... grrrrrr

Anyway I feel a bit better now and DH has been bril today, I think the   session made him realise just how much i am struggling to cope.

I probably wont be around now before the maintenance shut down so i hope everyone has a nice bank holiday, speak to you next week.

Jo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi

Sorry to gate crash, but I like to read the threads there from time to time and I've been following a few of your stories.

Kim - I popped on today to see what had happened with Littlie and I'm so sorry to hear the latest. How incredibly cruel on you and DH. I'm with Candy - can we start a petition!?!?
I'm hoping that SS sort it out very soon and send Littlie home to you -where she belongs  

Jo - I've been following the triplets aswell. Sorry you had a dissapointing appointment today. They have a habit of sending in the Madwife's when you're hoping to see a Dr!  Sounds like your girls are doing brilliantly! Looking forward to seeing the post confirming their safe arrival!

That was all, just wanted to say a little Hi and wish you well x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kim- so so so sory hun. What devastating news to have at the last minute. i wish I could say something that was fitting but i am so very sorry and shocked is an understatment. Hun I send you all     &   &   . I really hope and pray that something resolves very soon so that you know what is happening and are not left in limbo. Take good care.

Starr - Fab! Glad all is good for you. Not long to next scan at 20wks. I've lent my doppler to a friend, I'll try to find out what it was, it was marvellous! Dh used to do it to start with so i didn't freak out!

Jo - sorry you had a pants day but glad you made some progress. Keep   hun. Most importantly keep cooking them girls, they need that oven for a while longer. Did you look at teh bean bag link? May help you sleep, a frirend slept on hers.

LOve to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Thanks for the link to the bean bag it looks fantastic (although i dont think my bump will fit in the hole) but I just cant afford it.  I know you can sell them on at a later date but what with having to buy everything in 3's my bank balance is looking very unhealthy......  Thanks for the advice though.

Jo
x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

KJ - so sorry to hear your dreadful news.  I'm sending lots of        thoughts your way.  Lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Charlie - what good news about Iduna's scan.

NJO - I hope you are feeling a bit better.  At least now you have a end date in sight.

Starr - the 20w scan is the best because you get such a look at your baby.  I loved it.

Hello to all the other ladies - hope you have good long weekends all.

Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to say hello and send a few      to Keemjay.  Hope you get some news today.

VIL
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ   
I was being serious hun, I have got a bump, not the sort I want but hey I can pretend  With DF being away I have the potential to increase it as the bed is now all mine so I can spread out, literally  Seriously though, so pleased you managed to smile on a day when everything, even the smallest task, must seem like such a huge effort  

Praying for good news for you & asap, the waiting must be so unbearable. Keep your chin up sweetheart, easier said than done I know but you're surrounded by love & support & will get through this heartbreaking time. You'll be back riding on the crest of that wave before you know it                

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo
 at my bump, blimey I can't get over yours   
Sending you big   for a difficult appt yesterday. Your hormones are bound to be all over the place & the fact that you can't sleep properly is a major issue. I think with sleep you can cope with anything but when you are tired situations seem so much worse. Not too long to go & it will have all been worth it          Take care & good luck for your scan next Thursday.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Just gatecrashing....sorry....


Kim - I've only just read your news and I'm so so sorry SS are being so ridiculous and putting you through this.  It is beyond unfair.  Thinking of you and sending you       times a million.  I truly hope it gets resolved and Littlie is home where she belongs with you very very soon.

love Rachel xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ, well don't know what to say, I am blubbing my eyes out at the unfairness of your situation. I can not believe things like this are allowed to happen, not just to you and dh but also to littlie.  I am sending  a big  and just hope that things do work out for you both.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well we have had a phone call and its what we were expecting.. SS have got to go and assess this woamn and we have to either wait to see how that goes and what happens after that or decide to drop out now and save ourslves further heartache because they cannot guarantee this woman will not try something else, she clearly knows the legal system and her rights very well. it would be worse to have hope and then have it dashed again 
in total and utter despair, simply cannot believe they have done this to us, have been very angry on the phone with them, actually did get a verbal apology after i complained that no one senior had had the guts to even say sorry. they keep saying they understand how difficult it is blah blah, they cant possibly understand..how could they know what its like to have my mum sobbing down the phone saying, shall i finish knitting this little cardigan  
never in my wildest dreams did i imagine this, it makes IUI look like a walk in the park


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kim, I just don't know what to say, never in my wildess nightmares did I see this coming, I know how good you have been about not giving your heart away, until you know and being the type of person you are, I know you didn't decide to decorate go out and buy stuff etc without firm assurance that there was no going back this is so unacceptable you must be compensated ......

If you decide to not "Hang around" waiting with the possibility of more heartbreak, they need to pay for putting you through this, its mental cruelty, torture .... words can't express, the thoughts in my head.... can't even imagine what you and Dh are going through, thinking, not knowing ..... no timescales, no guarantees .... i just can't take it all in.

For what its worth DH is convinced you shouldn't pull and you should take legal advise you must be able to take some action, i mean why hasn't this women come forward b4 littley is 13months ffs ......... how could ss let it get to this late stage arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh omg.... i just ....... 

I know that you and Dh will come to the right decision over the weekend and one way or another you can look/move forward, we are all here just hanging by a thread Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just re-read your old posts KJ and this women is just a birth family FRIEND ..... a FRIEND wtf, not a relation, not a grandparent a sister or an aunt a friend, that is even more not on ..... and just can't happen ..............


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok I have been no help at all, I am thinking of you so so much and wishing that you and DH can get your heads round this, this weekend all my love and thoughts


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Candy honey you've made perfect sense to me!!

Kim..i don't understand any of this... If they thought that Littlie should be with her sibling then why put her forward for matching. Surely all this was considered before that... How can they put people through this?? I'm feeling this so much for you all... your poor mum and the rest of your family/friends have all invested so much emotion in this little one.. How can SS just play with your lives so much.

Has this happened before?? I'm with Candy's DH fight honey, SS must be behind you 100%. I know that this is so terribly difficult for you all. You have to do what is right in your heart and mind. Not sure how you do that though.

Sorry have rambled as well.. Just know that you have all the love in the world behind you whichever choice you make...

Love as always
Kel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not sure how you got through last night KJ, thinking of you x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thinking of you too Kim,and I agree with Candy I think you need to get some legal advice.
I feel for your Mum too,what a total [email protected]@dy nightmare,big loves to you all xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

KJ- with Candy and the others. Hun hang in there, stay strong and see where each moment takes you. This must be the hardest moment of ur life but you will know what to do. I truely believe that there must be something that can be done it's so unacceptable and out of order.
Candy you put it so well.
I can only begin to feel what you are going through.         
Kim so much love and      to you and Dh  .
Love to Littley, she may well be confused too, sure Foster mum has been building her up to meeting you guys too.
Sleep as tight as you can my lovelies.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Morgan - was moving on for you? How is it going? all my love to you all and so hope you're in your new pad and loving it!
Happy box unpacking! I do hope the nigthmare is an easy (ish) one. Lots of Champers darling, 1 glass for each box unpacked should do it!!  
Much love, Charlie xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Kelly, Michael and Ollie on the safe arrival of Lilly and Harry. 

Fabulous piccies of them both...they are just sooo cute!

Great weights for twins. Hope you are recovering well from the C-section. I hope you are all home soon.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Kim, I've only just seen your news. I can't believe this is happening to you...it is so unfair on you all. I hope all this confusion is sorted swiftly so that Littlie can come home to you soon. I just can't believe SS let it go this far without dealing with this woman. I can only imagine the pain and despair you and DH must be feeling. My heart goes out to you both.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Kim, 

After having read your news I just keep thinking of you and your situation. I can not believe it and am SO angry for you, your DH, your family and for this little girl. Some one (several people) have not done their job correctly is all I can say. This little one was not relinquished, but was removed under a care order - thus there is a section in the social workers statement that covers family and friends (friends do have to be given consideration). Social workers have a legal obligation to look at family and friends well before the final order is made by the court. If the social worker did not look at this, her supervisor should have ensured it was covered, if the social worker and her supervisor did not, the guardian ad litum should have been questioning this in court. As should have the judge and/or magistrates. Then it should have been questioned by panel when she was put forward for best interests decision. All of these people should have known that litten had a sibling, where that sibling was and the reasons behind the decisions not to place the two together. It should have all been resolved well and truly before she was even presented to you. I am so angry that these people call themselves professionals but have not followed simple procedure (and it is there in black and white in this LA) to good practise and then do not have the front to be straight up, give you all the information and give you a time frame. Given the situation, it does call for some sort of hurry up - and they can give time frames to assessments! Good grief - I have had to do them with very tight time frames! and you get them done because there is so much at stake! most importantly this little girls life. 

Kim, I am so ashamed of my profession that they have put you through this. Not only now with this most important step, but through your assessment as well. I so hope they sort things out, and in reality this should be handled by a senior, if not a supervisor or ATM now, and they should be able to give you some sort of time frame in two to three days of what they are going to do - so that you and DH can be in receipt of all the facts and make the decisions that are right for you.  

My thoughts are really with you and your family right now, as although all this will extend the time litten is not in her 'forever home', she is safe and hopefully does not know what is going on. I am sending you both lots of strength and hugs now and hope with everything that some professionalism is shown very soon! 

Take care
M x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just wanted to send KJ some big       

Misky.. i forgot that you were in the 'business' as such. Hope Kj can take some srength from your post xxx

Love to all on this rainy sunday 

xxxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Kim - I've been thinking and praying for you, DH and littlie for a quick and positive resolution so that you can all move forward into your 'forever home'.  I do agree with the others that you should seek legal advice, especially on the basis of misky's post which shows there have been serious flaws before this stage for this to happen now.  Take care honey and if there's anything we can do to show our support, just let us all know.

Love Billie xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi again,

Just another short post to let you all know that Abi and I spent a fabulous afternoon with NL and Thomas on Friday.  NL sends her love - she is able to read what's happening but still unable to post anything.  

Thomas is gorgeous - such a little sweetie with a lovely gentle nature - he's going to make a fabulous big brother very soon!  He was copying Abi's current liking for high pitched screams, so I hope he didn't carry them on in the car going home otherwise we won't be popular!  

NL looks fantastic - she told me by text that she doesn't bloom but I thought she was blooming on Friday.  She looks so well and has a gorgeous baby bump!  Another couple of weeks left at work and then she's off awaiting the big day.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.
Billie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys
THANK YOU all again for such love and support   
i think we've mananged to reach a point where the tears are less and the rest times between are longer. we're exhausted, and taking it in turns to be hysterical rather than both at the same time..much better when at least one if us can be strong.we stayed with our best friends last night, got drunk and played silly games. and slept properly. anything to cross off a few hours. We have returned most of our gifts, heartbreaking but i cant bear to have them in the house, and its a waste if this drags on,or finishes badly, people wont be able to return them later. steve and tracey gave us some little campervan pj's and those were the hardest to put in the bag 

however i think we have our fighting boots on - there is still hope and where there's hope i think we have no option but to grasp it. we cant let this little girl go just yet. i really dont think i will ever be able to go through this process again, (emotionally and because i dont trust SS anymore) so littlie might be our only chance.its all a  risk, there may be no happy ending but we feel there isnt another option at the moment. 
i have drafted a letter to SS which we are going to hand deliver on tues morning, and have made certain demands..firstly for a meeting immediately, involving someone from their legal team and also requests about what we want in writing and what information we feel is missing from what they've told us. we want to know what stunt this woman may pull next as we need to be prepared. i keep running through the meeting in my head and am imagining myself as Bridget Jones when she does that mantra about being an ice-queen..usually i'm so friendly and nice but frankly NO MORE MRS NICE GUY - ENTER THE COOL ICE-QUEEN.....

Misky thank you so much for your post..its given me some great insight into procedures and what should be done when. i'll certainly have more ammunition to take to my meeting. I'm hoping that Adoption UK's free legal service wil be very helpful once i have some things from SS in writing too.

wish the bloomin sun would shine, this rain is doing nothing to improve our moods  hopefully it'll pick up.. dh is going to go back to work on thurs we think and i'm trying to decide if i can face work, I'm really not in the mood, although i'm not at all sure i'll get any shifts - the rota will already be done for June....

love to all and thank you again for all your kind thoughts,words, pm's and love

kj x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ cant stop thinking about you and dh. So glad you have a positive plan and are going to fight for your littlie.  Do you know why the friend didn't adopt both children in the first place? How useful to have Misky's insight and am sending    for your meeting. We will all be thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

KJ - Keep tight hold of that hope    

All our love to you both 
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Right behind you Kim xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

tomsmummy, littlie wasnt born when the 'friend' adopted the first one


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning all...

Kim, so glad you've got a plan, It must have been awful returning all the gifts, hopefully you can have them all back in a few weeks..  Been thinking of you loads honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just a quickie from me... i'm now considering the doppler, can you girls that got on with them let me know the make etc, i've looked on ebay but there's so many different types. Am now confused!!

Ta, love to all

Love Me xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Kim - I don't know what to say to you sweety     

How is everyone ?

Nick - oh not long till your section hunnie - were you sick at all throughtout your pg ? I have been ill with these 2 i hate to think what you have been like.


Just a wee quickie cause I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sick    i cant handle it    i have been eaten boiled sweets and taken my sickness tablets but they don't work          

Bye for now

Hugs
xx


p.s i have updated my scan picture from today  The doctor that done the scan was no nice and told me i should not have told anyone it was twins cause 20% of ladies loose one twin in the 1st 12 weeks  he knows how to make a mummy to be feel good    

I don't know what to do about work tmr. I was off sick all last week


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Lets hope today is a bit dryer, looks like it so far....walked down the allotment yesterday and my very open to the elements plot, seemed to have held up quite well, despite 48hours of continuous rain, 5 degree and gale force winds.

Well I must say I have found this weekend very hard emotionally so I dread to think how KJ and Family coped, was glad to read that you are going to carry on and try to get some answers, hope todays letter does the trick   do hope you can get all those lovely gifts back soon, so cruel  

Hugs, sorry to hear the scanner didn't put it very nicely ! lets hope you prove him wrong  

Louby sorry not called you back, been totally manic here, hope you are ok will do my best to call later today, off out at 10 and not sure when we will be back yet 

Starr can't remember if I said, but I didn't get on with my doppler so got rid of it, so good idea getting ones thats recommeneded

Misky thank you so much for taking time to post  

Billie, thanks for posting about NL, I was meant to (sorry NL) i know she can read but not post at the moment, we miss you !!! your two sound very like Jacob, boy can he play scream ! 

Kelly hoping from news from you all soon, Moomin heard anything ?

I Overdid it Friday so had a bit of a scare, but all is ok now .... its my own fault as on Friday, I took J to the gym all morning, so was bouncing on trampolines with him, helping him and all his friends up the blow up slide, over and over etc, followed by tidying the house, while J slept, then off to the farm in the afternoon, for more of the same not to mention lots of walking, not to mention doing my good housewife routine.

Love to all Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all

First of all 

Kj-I was so shocked to read your post hun.Cant tell you how much you have been on my mind.You and Mike must be beside yourselves at the mo.Did you deliver your letter I cant believe that they can treat you like this,its awful.I am hoping that they dont keep you waiting longer than absolutley necessary.If I were you I would be on the phone daily to push them,your well within your rights. sending you lots of      

Starr-Hows you hun? Have you asked on the pregnancy general chit chat about the doppler

Jo-hope your ok hun.I reckon I will have some early baby clothes for you cos Lilly is a little bit big for some of hers.

Moomin-thanks so much for posting my news and pics hun,you did me proud  

Kirsty-any news on moving hun??

Hugs-huge congrats on your twin pregnancy  your in for such a treat.ps dont listen to the docs,I reckon pg ladies with twins scare them,must be the excess hormones 

Candy-right madam take it easy    make sure you do one task a day and dont over do it.thats you told 

Billie-thanks for the update on NL,Glad you had a nice day

Huge hello's to all you other lovlies

Thankyou all so much for the lovely congrats messages.We are so in love with our new bundles its untrue.I never want them to grow up. I want more already,dont tell Michael that though  

So far we are managing ok by sharing the feeding etc,Michael is trying to keep on top of all the house work cos I am still abit sore where my scar is.So glad we had a section.Even though it was really quick it as really calm and organised and compared to the care I had after having Oli I cant complain cos all the staff were fab.

Lilly and Harry have their own little personalities that are showing more each day.Lilly wants all the attention and there is Harry (so little bless him) sitting waiting patiently.I could just eat them up.Cant stop sniffing the gorgeous baby smell.

Oli is loving being a big brother and is helping with feeding but hates stinky nappies .Been abit mad with visitors but its starting to calm a little now.

We have been out twice for a little break form the house and tomorrow we are going to register the births  

Right gonna go and feed Lily now.Harry is still sleeping away.

An over the moon Kelly


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Doppler - I tink mine is a HiBebe with fetal heart rate. Hope that helps, I've lent it to someone so cannot be 100% sure. It was marvellous!

Kelly - great to hear from you and you are such a love to write a long post so soon! You sound so blissed out it is great!

KJ - thinking of you. Hope SS are digesting your letter

Hugs - prove that ultrasonographer wrong grrrr!  

Love to all. Soz for shortie, in a hurry!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Evening ladies

KJ - I'm pleased that you've taken positive steps and have learned from Misky's post.  It's good that you're being so positive and fighting for your little one so hard too.  Been thinking and praying for you all and will continue too.

Kelly - wow I'm impressed that you've had time to post!!!!  So good to hear from you - your post is such a happy one!

Starr - my doppler is a Bestman BF500++/500+/500 ultrasonic doppler fetal heart rate.  It is fab and was my best friend throughout - well, along with DH if he's reading as he was it's operator!!  My midwife was well impressed as it was much better than her NHS supplied one.  As everyone is, I was very anxious about using it.  You have to go into it knowing that you won't always find the heartbeat because of the positioning and because you aren't a professional - lets face it, the midwives sometimes can't hear it and they often just send you away.  It doesn't half cheer you up if you're having a bad day though!

Candy - take it easy honey and take care.

I apologise that I can't recall any more personal messages - Abi is poorly with her teeth bless her and has been sick and has a temperature so I've just logged in briefly, skim read posts and am nearly asleep.

On that note, I'll wish everyone all the very best and speak to you all soon.

Billie xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It's just a quickie to say to KJ that I think you've made the right decision - now go and kick some ar*e.  

I agree with the other that some legal advice would be really useful.  I don't think you'd get very far suing them and I'm not sure it would be the right thing to do but a solicitor specialising in adoption would be able to make sure you're well armed with the kind of facts Misky has given.  I think they're all scared of the fuss the friend will make so you need to make a fuss too to balance the scales.

You're really brave to fight for her and I admire you for doing it.  I hope that the assessment of the friend is just a formality and that they do it all as a matter of extreme urgency.  

As someone else said - Littlie is safe and hopefully unaware of all this.  Good luck - I think it goes without saying that we're with you every step of the way.    

Starr - This is not going to be much use I'm afraid but we've got a doppler but I can't remember what make it is.  It's not the most high tech though.  You can borrow it if you want but you'd have to get some more of the special gel because there's only a bit left (you're welcome to use what's left but it won't go very far).  It took us a while to get used to using it but we got better in the end.  i used it every now and then throughout the pregnancy when I thought the baby had disappeared   or later when it hadn't moved for a while.  Anyway, let me know if you want it - if not just buy any make - I'm sure this one is bottom of the range but it worked fine.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Forgot to say - Candy, take it easy my love. Lots of    to you. Keep rested.

Love to KJ and hope all is going well for you with your fight - go girl!

Billie - do hope Abi is better real soon.  


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls
OMG - I've just logged on after a week and am totally shocked and appalled by your news, KJ.  Can't imagine a crueller situtation for anyone.  cannot do anything but echo what the others have said and wish you all the love and strength you need to remain Aloof Ice Queen and fight this.  Hope you can get all the specialist advice and support you need and we are all here for you whenever you need to rant / let of steam / blub or anything.    

Hello to everyone else - bit too stunned right now to do any personals but just wanted to let you know we've moved and the boys are back home and all is well, if a little chaotic  
catch up soon but no phone line or internet access at home yet so snatching the odd minute at work  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks morgan...ALOOF! - thats the word she used, i couldnt think what it was! I practised it yesterday when we handed the letter via our sw, dh was very impressed...casnt wait to try it out on the big wigs..we hope to get a meeting tomoz or fri eve
glad your move is complete, well as complete as it can be at this stage 

ok i've upset everyone enough now, you can all come back, life has to go on, i need cheering up so i want all your tales and funny stories please 

kj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

KJ -   Another one you might need is Quiet Diginity and Grace (out of The Young Frankenstein).
Hope you get your meeting tomorrow  
x K


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

KJ  so hoping you get you meeting and good news soon.

Kelly so pleased for you, they are both gorgeous and make me very broody. How is Oli liking being a big brother?

Morgan hope the move went well and you are settling in.

Candy, sounds like you need to start taking things easy. Take care

Thats the door more later x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days, been in hospital since Sunday, I was up my mums and all day i had really bad back ache so I came home and went to bed around 8pm.  By 10 I was having slight contractions so I phoned the hospital and they advised me to go in, anyway to cut a long long long story short, I was in very early labour but they managed to get some tablets down me over the next two days which stopped everything.  I was allowed to come home this morning but I have to go in for a scan and appointment tomorrow to decide whats going to happen.  Hopefully I will get a date for next week or the week after, hopefully it will be before 18th June.  I just dont think I can last that long.

I have tried to catch up on everyones news today but I havent been able to take it all in properly.  Sorry no personals, will try harder tomorrow.....

JO
x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Jo  -  Lovely to hear from you and pleased you're okay.  I hope the appt goes well tomorrow and you get the earlier date that you're so wishing for.  It sounds like the girls are desperate to meet their Mummy so hopefully that will happen in a matter of days.

Lots of Love and kisses to you all,
Billie xxxx

P.S. - KJ hope that you got the meeting sorted and that you're still practising your 'aloofness'.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Jo - glad all ok now, keep those girlies cooking for a wee while longer! Sounds like they are keen to meet you all soon! How did appointment go today?

KJ- how did your appointment go? Dare i ask  I so so so hope it went well and htey are behaving, giving you information, support and pulling their finger out of their **** to sort this matter out pronto! How goes it?

Morgan- wow so pleased you are home and all as settled in as you can be for mo. Is it lovely to be there at last? Do the boys like it? When does teh wild DIY start? ha!

Candy - you ok?

Well we're off to Cornwall on Saturday so with house on market & packing to do I've been a bit busy - keeps me outta mischief! Good news on Iduna's kidneys... Cons spoke to DH and he's happy to leave MAG3 for now so will talk in July app more but looks like repeat Ultrasounds for now and if it keeps going down over the next 6months they hope it will have sorted by 6monhts time if not then we look at MAG3 (or DMSA) Nuclear Med scans then to check for scaring & cause etc. So phew she is repreved for now! He's very pleased with US result of larger kidney smaller dilatation and said it is very promising.
In case i don't get on to post tomorrow. Hope you have a good week one and all! Jo - keep those girls in there for a week won't you!
Take it easy  
Love to you all, will miss ya! Charlie xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

We are FINALLY back on line - how I have missed the internet!!  Sorry but I don't have the time now to read back all the way I need to so I promise to do just that & post a longer one - probably tomorrow evening as DH is out.

KJ - not quite sure what has happened with you hun, but huge hugs to you until I read back properly xxx

Minkey x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a quickie until I get some spare time and my bum is feeling up to sitting down for more than 15 mins.  Been to hospital today, c section booked for 12th June yippeeeeee.  Scan went well, Morgann is estimated at 4lb 14oz, Kerys 3lb 5oz and Sian 4lb 3oz so hopefully by 12th Kerys will have grown to 4lb and I will be happy then.

Anyway hopefully back later to catch up on everybody's news.

Jo


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh I forgot, Minkey could you change my EDD to the 12th June.  Thanks 

Jo
x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo great news and fab weights. Hang in there!! You must be soo excited

Charlie what wonderful news, I am so happy to hear that things are looking good with Idunas kidneys. Have a great holiday.

Minkey, hooray you are back. How are things

Kj any news, I've got everything crossed

kelly how are those gorgeous babies?

We are having a tough week, half term and lots of rain do not a happy mummy make   Loads of play dates but its my turn for all so getting cabin fever!! 

Hi to all  x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all

Jo - great news you have got a date. you have done SO well keeping going for this long 

charlie - fab news re Idunas kidneys  enjoy cornwall, my fav place in UK - whereabouts are you going?

we have a meeting at SS 5pm this evening, Aloof Ice Queen here we come...

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ - just read the full story and I am SO angry at what they have done to you & your DH.  Keep fighting sweetheart, you go girl!!  I will be thinking of you at 5pm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

An updated list with some amendments from while I have been offline - Hugs I have added you to the list, KJ I have taken you off until we get an update as I didn't want to upset you further - hope that's OK hun? x

Bumps              


Scarlet - EDD 07/06/07
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 12/06/07
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD

2007 Mummies      
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Kellydallard – Harry & Lily born 21/05/07

2006 Mummies              
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey – Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06


2005 Mummies        
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal – Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thats fine minkey


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And finally a little update from me!

We are fine here, Agatha is doing well.  We had our first appt with our old clinic at the beginning of the month and they were very positive & we commence with the IUI again end of June/early July to fit in with my cycle.  I am nervous but excited!  She didn't even mention my weight so the sleepless nights over that were all in vain.  Anyway this is not really the right thread for all this so I won't go on too much.

I have read back most of what I have missed but there is far to much to comment on, sorry!  

Good to be back,

Minkey xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want KJ to know we are thinking of you and if we could all go to the meeting with you, we would, loves ya xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Going to be thinking loads of     thoughts for you at 5pm tonight .... so wish we could be in the room with you to give SS what for .... let us know how you get on.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

KJ - Really good luck for this afternoon.  I hope they give you some useful information about timescales and whether or not this is all a formality.  It sounds like we'll all be there in spirit          

NJO - Congratulations on getting your date for your C section.  I hope the last few days are as easy as possible.  Good luck    

Minkey - Good luck starting treatment again.  Let us know how it goes.  

 I wondered whether any of you can help me figure out what's going on with Bertie.  The night before last I had a late meeting at work and it's usually me that puts him to bed.  After I left, he went downhill really fast, became inconsolable, then started shaking and throwing up.  When I got home two hours later he almost seemed to be in shock (his body was rigid and he was still shaking) he kept going to sleep then waking up heaving and was sick some more.  I got in bed with him and eventually he went off into deep sleep.

Yesterday he was absolutely fine in the daytime (I went off to work as usual) but at bedtime he again became suddenly very tired and upset again.  Within a short time he was shaking again and throwing up.  Again, he kept drifting off to sleep and waking up heaving and throwing up.  Again, I stayed with him and eventually he went off into deep sleep and seems fine again this morning.

He seems to be getting his first teeth but I can't find anything that says that throwing up and shaking are part of that process and in any case, wouldn't he be upset in the daytime too if he was in pain?

Just to be clear, he's not crying himself sick - he seems to throw up, then shake and cry.  Then the shaking carries on for a bit and then he'll drift off to sleep. There is no sickness in the daytime and his apetite seems normal.

Anyway, I'd appreciate your thoughts...  

I've got this afternoon off work and I'm hoping the weather will hold out so we can go for a walk.  We've got the house to ourselves again after my friend has been staying for the last two months while he found a job so it's going to be really quiet.

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Quick one..

Jo - wow a date for you now yiipppeee not long now. Keep smiling for the next few weeks and get that lil one up to her sister's fine weight!

Kim- Thinking of you - ice queen of aloofness! Hope & pray all goes positively. All my love xx
(we're going to be near Looe & polperro - yummy fish & chips, ice cream and a smidgeon of cider me thinks!)

Minkey - fab to have you back! Good luck with TX and talk as freely as you wish about it on here we'r here for you! Glad your weight worries were unfounded. Keep  

VIL - I've no ideas but sure someone (Oink?!) may be able to help. Hope it improves.

Much love Charlie  xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

That's the spirit KJ  and a bit of  It's not over until the fat lady sings & I'm keeping  
Sending you & DH           as always.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry ladies don't want to appear rude   
Have a great weekend all & Jo lots of     for the 12th, not long now hun until you meet your beautiful daughters. Take care.

Erica.


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

KJ hope the meeting is going well and the Ice Queen is doing her bit. Really hope they give you some answers honey... been thinking of you all... loves ya too xxxx

Jo ooh not long now till those little girlies will be in your arms (though how you manage to hold 3 at a time is beyond me   )

VIL ta for the offer of the the doppler.. that would be fab... will pm you our address. can send you back the postage or a little something for Bertie if you prefer..xxx
As for the little man... is he scared of something at bedtime... just a thought xxx

Candy.. SLOW DOWN MISSUS!!!  No more scares for you!!  Take it easy and don't be superwoman.. xx

Looby good luck for the op 2morrow!! Hope you're ok xxx

Kelly.. the twins are beautiful and it's lovely to 'see' you back.. xxx

Minkey.. good luck with getting back on the rollercoaster...will be watching for your progress xx

Love to everyone else xx

All fine here... had a very busy day. Been to Willow's farm (St Albans) with my 2 SIL's and 5 kids!! For my nephews b'day. Lovely day but shattered now.  Got his party 2morrow (he's 4) then on sunday got my older nephews party (he's 13) Not to mention my neice who was 2 on tues!!  Very busy week..

All fine with bubbs, think there might me the beginnings of some movement. Had a few bubbles and flutters... don't think it's wind !!  

Love to all 

Starr xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - you can't be far from me, Willows is our local & we are there most weeks!  You had a good day for it today!

Minkey x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Minkey... we're in Enfield.. My Sil has a season ticket so goes there alot.. my 1st visit today though!!  Too right about the weather... i thought i was gonna get rained on !!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Ah, not far then - I used to work in Enfield before I had Agatha, yes I have a season ticket too! x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Minkey - thats where we thought of going for our mini meet ??  

didnt know you had been before  

xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to let you know that Bertie is much, much better this evening (a tiny bit sick but calm and happy in himself).  I'd still be interested if anyone has had anything similar but Happy Bertie = Happy VIL so there's no urgency!!!

KJ - Hope it went well.

Love to everyone
VIL xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Right now I have a little time on my hands im going to attempt to catch up with everyone's news.  Please forgive me if im out of date or have missed anyone.  

VIL - Glad Bertie is better I found that when owen was teething he would get himself worked up and would cause a temperature to come on, when he did he would hallucinate and shake etc etc.  Its probably something different but I would try and give him a cool bath before bed and keep a cold flannel handy in case he got himself in a state, it only lasted about a week though and Calpol would help too.

Starr - Its the best time ever once you feel those movements isnt it.  I didnt feel them until about 21 weeks with this pregnancy and I was starting to worry but now I moan everytime one of them moves (especially the bruiser under my ribs)....

Erika - Thanks for your good luck wishes, i must admit i am feeling a little nervous and so is DH, he told me yesterday he was scared that something was going to go wrong and he would be left on his own with four children to bring up (charming) just what I wanted to hear!  How are things with you.

KJ - Hope the ice maiden act paid off, how did the meeting go?

Mikey - Thanks for the change in list, its nice to see my name next to the top but in a way im petrified!

Tomsmummy - Never mind, only two days left until the kids are back in school - I cant wait.  Owen is being a right handful at the moment, I swear he knows that I cant discipline him as easily as I did before because whenever I threaten the naughty step he just says "im gonna sit here and you cant pick me up", cheeky minx.  At least when he is in nursery I get 2 1/2 hours to myself.

Charliezoom - Congrats on Iduna's kidney, what fantastic news.

Candy - How are you, take it easy, not so long ago I was being told the same and I didnt listen and I ended up spending 3 days in hosp!  Now do as your told. 

Kelly - How are you hun, how are you finding feeding two babies etc?  Did Harry or Lily have to spend any time in SCBU?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, had loads to catch up on!

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry its quick any KJ news ?


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have heard from KJ and shes plodding on, just taking some time out from posting and enjoying the sunshine I hope  

Thanks for everyones concerns, I am back on track, helped on the decorate a biscuit stall at my local fete yesterday, was a beautiful day and good fun, even bumped into a girl I used to go to school with, who had moved to the village last year, so was nice to catch up and exchange numbers 

VIL, glad Berties seems better, I have no answers of such, but do know that with teeth etc, nighttime is so much worse for them as they have no distraction, so I guess the pain is much more intense, did he have a temperature as I know they can have those febril convulsions (when over hot, just can't spell the word) if you are worried about him still, I would definately visit the DR just to rule anything out, thinking of you xxx

Minkey welcome back and thanks for new list, Louby had suggested that farm as a place to meet, the website looked fab, did we ever get a date ?

Louby how did your operation go ? how is Katie, you are very quiet on the posting front x

Starr you will be all partied out, but in good sted for your own  

Must dash and get my little man some shreddies

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Willows is a great place to meet - has a date been agreed?

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have asked Louby the very same question but I know shes just had an op so maybe not looking much, Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Right - sorry for the delay 

How about Wednesday 20th June ??

Can everyone that wants to come let me know if that is any good ??

Starr - are you joining us ??

xxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls - how are you all doing?
Candy - glad you are feeling better but you'd better keep taking it easy OR ELSE!!     

VIL - poor little bertie, that sounds awful.  Teething can really upset everything but that shaking sounds bad, maybe take him to the doctor for a bit of reassurance?

KJ - thinking of you  

Jo - sorry you've had a spell in hospital but v glad they managed to halt labour. Can't believe i'ts only just over a week to go for you.  Are you excited? stupid question, huh?!  Hope these last few days are a bit more managable now there's an end in sight and that all 3 babies put on lots of weight in time for their big day!

Kelly - how are you getting on? Can't wait to hear all about it.

Starr - oooh movements, how exciting! Before you know it, bubs will be keeping you awake at night with aerobics  

Minkey - wow exciting news about IUI, that's fantastic.  let us know how the appt goes - course this is the right thread, wld love to hear all about it  

Boys have had a fantastic weekend in their new garden - got some sand for their sand pit, fill the paddling pool and they can just run around to their hearts content, I LOVE it!  So happy with the house and garden - we can finally relax a bit and enjoy it after all the stress of moving. We had a night out for BIL's birthday and are off out tomorrow for our 3rd wedding anniversary.

hi to Northern, Oink, Looby, Charlie, Moomin, Tomsmummy and everyone else.  Hope you have fun at you meet up  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

HUGE apologies for lack personals,still trying to snatch five mins just to log on and check on you all.

I am loving being a twin mummy even though its hard work.Michael has been fab keeping on top of all the jobs. Unfortunatley his patrenity leave entitlement was pants so he is back to work tonight,he works regular nights,mon-fri so I think I might be a bit weepy/nervous about the first night on my own.

Had to go to the doctors today cos I have got bad cystitis AND mastitis which is v.v.painful at the mo so I am now on antibiotics so I hope that clears up soon.

Will try to catch up properly v soon

Kj-thanks for the pm hun-thinking of you loads  

Jo-wow not long left hun,will pm you when I get chance hun I promise  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Morgan, I seemed to have missed most of the posts on your move, so glad you are in and the boys are loving it, do you have much diy to do ? Have a lovely anniversary, we just went out for ours weekend b4 last, mum had J overnight and he even slept in a big boy bed (Won't be doing that at home though !)

/waves to Kelly lovely to hear about you and the twinnies, we will need some more pictures soon, hope the infections clear up soon.

KJ  

Louby I can do the 20th have put provisionally in the diary

Not long now Jo    

Starr, hope those movements get stronger x

Love to all not mentioned Cx

PS Trying a mother & toddler movement and dance class tommorow, should be good for a giggle if nothing else as I have NO rhythm


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie to say really sad as wont be able to make meet at Willows as no way of getting there.!! It is a fab day out though so you will really enjoy it. xx 

No time for posting but love to all x x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy - could I come & get you or something?  You can't miss out, I am happy to pick you up from Harpenden or maybe somewhere in St Albans if you get the bus there? You must come as you are so close......

PM me about it.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Minkey thats nice of you, Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Got to check my days 2morrow but will try and make it !!

Let you know 2morrow xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thank you all for your lovely pm's     
we've had a letter today with an apology..i know it doesnt matter in the whole scheme of things but it really mattered to us to get that

starr - just looked at your ticker - just about 1/2 way now  

VIL  - hope Bertie's better now - its a bit late to say this now but in my experience some children can go into a sort of semi-shock when they vomit, adults do it to, i know i get the shakes when i do (if its a bug rather than booze ) it sounds to me like he had stomach type of bug..sometimes they cant self-limit their food intake (unlike us who would feel queasy and refuse food) with the result that the days food comes back in one big event  anyways, hoping he's fine now

kelly - for goodness sake hun , you dont have to do personals, you've just had twins! hope all your infections clear up ok 

morgan - glad all is well in the new house 

jo - ooh not long now 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad you got that letter KJ good to know they that they really are sorry   keeping everything crossed

Cx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning All,

Gosh its getting hard to sit at the computer and read posts, my bum is very sore.

KJ - So glad you finally got your apology, you soooooo deserve it.  Im still crossing everything for you and hope it all rights itself very soon.

Morgan - sounds like you have settled into your new home very well.  Must be a weight off your mind.  I absolutely hate moving.  Its just too stressful.  

Kelly - How are you and your brood.  Hope your infections have started to clear up or at least are a bit less uncomfortable for you.  How are you adjusting to life with two little ones?

Candy - Not long now, how are you feeling.  Hope your getting plenty of rest.  How was your mother and toddler group?  

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.  Everything is ok with me at the moment, cant believe that this is my last week before my three girls arrive.  Im trying to get a must rest as possible but this SPD makes it impossible to lie in the same position for very long without being in agony.  Nursery is finished, just waiting for mattresses for cots to arrive then its all finished.  It looks so weird having three cots in one room. 

Im getting very scared, and having weird dreams all the time, i keep dreaming that the doctor makes the incision for my c section, puts her hands in to grab a baby and there is nothing there or that they are handing me a baby in a blanket to have a look at for the first time and when I look down there isnt a baby there.  Anyone else have weird dreams like this?

Right im off to have my dinner, just heard the toaster popping!

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Nick The movement and dance class was pretty rubbish to be honest, although J loved rolling the hoops, its something we can do at home and at the gym we go to, the lady was pretty strict, now considering that its a 0-5 class, you can't be strict with under 2's they don't understand (Jacob preferred to kiss the babies sitting round the edge, which luckily were our friends as we all tried class together), so won't be going again, but was a free taster session and i like to try everything going, yesterday we tried a local playbus, its free to village communities and had a fab kitchen up the top of the bus and very friend staff, J had a good time, so if ever short for something to do on a Wednesday afternoon, think we will head there.

I had the most bizarre dreams with J and must say some of these are freaking me out, now I can assure you with a tummy that size, there are 3 babies inside, praying they will all be delivered safe and sound and that the c-section goes well with a quick recovery    

Cx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - shame about the dance class, sounds v strict.  We go to one which the boys LOVE. It's mostly running around to music, throwing flower petals and feathers in the air and dressing up so its just organised chaos really - perfect for toddlers!

Jo - aww hun, I remember those anxiety dreams really well too.  I think its a good sign as it means that you are mentally preparing yourself for the birth.  There's definitely a generous helping of babies in there!  Hope these last few days fly by for you  

KJ - glad you got that letter, shows that they are at least listening to you. please keep us posted.

Kelly - great to hear from you and it sounds like you're doing a fantastic job. pants about dh having to go back to work already - it soon flies by    Hope your infections clear up soon, v v painful.  Come and say hello in the twin mums thread too when you've a chance  

All fine here except we all overslept until 8.20!!! Then dh said 'i've got to get to work' and just went, leaving me to get me and the boys dressed, fed and out the door, 2 miles to nursery and then 2 miles back to work myself by 9am - I don't think so!       thanks dh.  so really behind this morning and it's only my half day plus I hve to get to a docs appt too.  dh has just emailed to apologise so maybe he's not all bad  

better get back to it!
hi to everyone
xxx K


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Minkey thanks so much for your offer, will pm you later x

Kj you certainly have deserved that letter. Everything crossed for good news soon.

Oh food,shop just arrived back in a mo x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All

Had my scan today... it took ages as bubba was being particularly lazy and they couldn't see everything. All fine though, i can stop my clexaine inj hurray!!!   The only thing was that the the cord was between it's legs so no chance of finding out the sex hmph!! Might go to the private hospital where my sil works and pay for a scan to see... maybe we're just not meant to know eh!!

It looks like i can make the 20th... shall i bring my neice (2 in sept) or be child free to help you lot out ??  Will have to just confirm next week as i've changed one of my staff's day off!! Not told her yet!

No time for personal... dinner nearly ready!! 

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just a quickie  as off to Isle of Wight music festival at the the crack of sparrows tomorrow..got to be on a 8am ferry  been packing up all day, nearly ready  REALLY looking forward to it, going to see Keane again YAY! its just what we need. thank goodness we didnt flog ther tickets
just dropped a melamine chopping board on my foot, just what i need when i'm going to be on my feet all weekend  also just found a dead smelly mouse in the loft bleurrgh
have good weekends all 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr so glad the scan went well, although you couldn't find out the SX, would be lovely to meet your niece, but I would go with what you feel more comfortable with.

Morgan your class sounds fab, sounds like you had a manic morning

Kim have a fab time 

Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr,

Great scan news!!!  Pity about finding out the sex - our hospitial would not tell us & I nearly went mad with the not knowing & almost booked the private scan!!  In the end I was so convinced it was a girl I didn't bother, but I am totally with you on the idea!!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kim - I know you wont see this - but hope you have a great weekend   

Starr - I have no patience so would be going for the scan - but hey thats just me    

Love to all - off to have my wounds checked again - Back later 
xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98069.0 family fun day sign up, remember its OX39 junction 6 of M40 way Sunday 9th September Cx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello me lovlies

Im so sorry I havent been around.I cant believe how hard it is to snatch five spare minutes with Harry and Lilly demanding mummy time 24/7. Its hard but I am loving it,Oli has calmed down now and he loves them to bits and is helping do little jobs.

Its my nieces 16th bday tomorrow so the family are having a get together,it will be the first one with the babies and I am determined to get them in cute little outfits cos they have been living in sleepsuits cos they are still teeny. Lilly now weighgs 6lb 11 and Harry weighs 6lb 1 oz.

Jo-Wow 3 days left.Pm coming your way in a mo hun  

Kj-Hope your enjoying your Keane fix hun

Starr-gald all is ok with bubba,Deffo go for a scan if you want to hun but thats my opinion as I couldnt wait to find out  

Huge loves to all I have missed this time,will try to pop on again this week

Kely x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Kelly,guess what,its my nieces 16th birthday tomorrow too!
Have a great day xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie

Spooky or what eh ?      forgot to say I saw your article,you all look fab !!! well done clever girly,you should be proud of yourself for all getting so fit and trim  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Kelly,mush go to work now


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

I just wanted to wish NJO all the luck in the world.  I hope you and your three have an easy delivery and a quick recovery.  I'll be thinking of you all.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I second that good luck Nick, can't wait for good news   

Kelly you don't need to apologise, I take my hat off that you are even reading let alone posting with 3 kids !!! glad Oli is helping out and hopefully enjoying them 

Kim hope you have been having a whale of a time.

Its party season for us, so non stop Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Good luck Jo. You'll be a mum of 4 before you know it!! Can't wait to see the piccies!!!    

Kelly you're doing well posting with the bubbas ad Oli to look after. Hope you enjoyed your party.. Bet you'll be beaming form ear to ear showing off your miracles.

Candy enjoy the party... i always have to have some of the jelly!! Never grown up me !! xx

All good here.. the lovely VIl and Moosey (   and thanks again!!!) have lent me their doppler so last night we heard the lovley heartbeat for yourselves!! Dh was very impressed with himself that he found it so quick!!

Still not sure whether to have another scan to find out the sex!     Keep thinking that as the only person who had a scan that afternoon (they were all in and out in 20 mins.. me there 2 hours!!) they all knew, so maybe i'm not supposed to know!! One of the girls at work did the ring test and it spun round and the heartbeat sounded like a galloping horse not a train, which all point at a girl!!  I quite like the guessing    Oh well got loads of time to change my mind !!

Am working today so better get my   in gear... mind you what time must Struthie have to work posting at 5 something on a sunday!! 

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Jo Just wanted to say good luck,hope everything goes well for you. Cant wait to see the photos.

Starr I think its great fun guessing, we found out with our second for practical reasons but wanted the first to be a surprise. There is a great list from pregnancy weekly to help you guess which was great fun and very accurate for us anyway.

Kelly wow your babies are so cute and glad Olly is enjoying them. Tom still adores Olivia and is a great help but does carry her around like a big doll!!

Candy how are you? Have you got all your nursery preps ready. Enjoy those parties.

Kj hope you are having a great time.

Cant believe Olivia is nearly 1, where did that year go!!! Have enjoyed every minute of it. We have bought her a scuttle bug for her Birthday, cant wait to see what she makes of it. Has anyone got one? Need to start planning her party then we are to France the week after so its all go here. Any tips for travelling with kids gladly accepted. 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend x x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

GOOD LUCK JO!!!  Can't wait to hear your news x

Also just to say that we are off to Centre Parcs tomorrow for the week, so I will speak to you all then!  Keep you fingers crossed for no rain!

I won't get back online until next weekend about timings for the meet.

Minkey xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Starr,I start work at 6am on Sundays,only until 11.15 am and its double time  
Off for a kip now,have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for your warm wishes, i go in tomorrow morning for tests then should be home in the afternoon.  Back in on Tuesday morning for D-Day.  Im really really nervous but I also cant wait to get them out.  Im so fed up now, im in constant pain and I was still awake at 7.20 this morning.  I suppose it will get me in good practice for sleepless nights when the babies are born.

Sorry no time for personals today, my brain isnt in gear properly after not having much sleep.  I will be back tomorrow to say my goodbyes etc etc.

Jo
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just nipping on to say 

JO - Will be thinking of you tomorrow as you meet your 3 precious bundles - You must be so excited    ( I am    ) 
Cant wait to hear your news 

xxxxxxxx



Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck from me for tomorrow Jo,you have done so well to get this far I am very impressed!
Anyway lots of love and luck


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on here for ages - hope your all ok.

I just wanted to say good luck to Jo, you done so well to last this long hunny. I look forward to hearing your news!

Liz
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Jo - wishing you tons of luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news.  Hope you have a fantastic birth! Make sure you take advantage of every bit of help while you're in hospital - it'll be your only time to rest and catch up on a bit of sleep, so don't feel bad about buzzing for midwives / nurses at any time of day or night - that's what they're there for and you deserve 3 times the help and support  

Tomsmummy - wow, nearly 1 already? that's flown! is scuttlebug same as wheely bug?  The boys have 1 each and love them. They had them for their 1st birthday and mum got the bigger size, which was a good idea as they are lasting much longer than the tiny ones would have.  For travelling - plenty drinks, snacks and new toys to play with  

Starr - glad the doppler is working out, very reassuring  

Kelly -how was the party? bet the babes looked fantastic - what did you dress them in? fantastic weights already!

We had a great wknd - lots of work on house plus surpise bbq's at dh's parents' house to cheer FIL up (he has just finished a round of chemo), they were chuffed to bits and the boys had a ball.  Then bbq with friends at our house yesterday which was fun and our first bit of entertaining at our new house.  Got new table and benches for the garden (1/3 off at B&Q) so it all looked fab.  Boys completely shattered this morning - Oli still snoring at 8.30  

hi to everyone else
xxx Kirsty


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Jo - wishing you all the best for tomorrow, can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

Jo - best of luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well, sure its all going to be fine - you have done sooooo well and soon you'll be holding those 3 little bundles 

starr -noooooo, keep it a surprise, you absolutely were* not* meant to know  

we've been back from IOW a couple of hours and knee deep in unpacking and washing - had a fab time, sunshine all the way and lots of fun and laughter and cider  just what we needed, had a great deal of fun with the dh masks ..highlight of course was Keane, Rolling Stones werent that great tbh but guess just not our thang, we're far too young  absolutely knackered now, v little sleep  but it was worth it

laters all

kj x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to gate crash 

I am another Jo-stalker and just wanted to wish her luck with the delivery tomorrow. 

3 little girls - what a wonderful thing

Good luk hun !!!

T xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks to you all for your messages of support.  I promise I will be texting Looby tomorrow afternoon with the news.

Everything went fine in the hospital today, i have to go in at 7.45 in the morning and im first on the list, hopefully it will go ahead but at the moment there are a shortage of cots in special care baby unit and if an emergency comes in tonight it will be postponed.  I really hope not because im a fed up of it now.  Im feeling ill all the time and im getting pains even if i rub my stomach.

DH and I decided to take Owen out today to treat him before I go in so we went for a meal and then to the beach for a bit.  Meal was lovely but I managed to throw it up about 15 mins later........ Im not feeling well at all, I feel like my body has just had enough and wants these babies out.  God knows how im going to cope if I cant have the caesarean tomorrow!

We had a tour of SCBU today too which was really informative, at least we know what to expect now

Anyway im off to get Owen packed off to his nans for the night and I need to do some last minute things around the house.  Thanks again for all your support it means so much that all of you are thinking of me.

I will post as soon as im home to let you know how it all went.

Jo
x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Another Jo stalker here   - Might be a bit late, but just wanted to say "GOOD LUCK"

Enjoy the birth of your beautiful baby girls.

Can't wait to hear all about them and see some piccies

Best Wishes - Annie x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing your news and seeing piccies of your 3 little girls.  Good luck


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Jo

Probably too late for you to see beforehand but all the love and luck in the world for tomorrow when you finally meet your 3 girls for the first time.  Look forward to hearing all about it soon.

Billie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Jo!
i hope I'm not too late to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I truly hope that you get the slot tomorrow and that meeting your three lil girls goes smoothly. You're in safe hands hun and so are the girls. Good luck and can't wait to hear your news from Looby (hello hun x) very soon.

All my love Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

We're back from hols. Just gotta catch up on all ya gossip in my absence.

KJ- Glad Iow festi was great! Sounds like just the tonic   for you.

Magpie - great to hear from you hun, how the hell are you? Looking good in the photo fab bump!

Starr - glad scan was brill. Oh I had to find out and was soooo pleased i did on both occasions (I did know it really was correct too cos of amnio too), but do what is right for you my love and don't be pressured by anyone but what is rigth for you guys. Can't believe how quick it is going for you. Glad doppler good - HB was a deffo with iduna so maybe you can go with that, I know lots that it has been deffo with  

Morgan - glad housie bits are all getting going. Keep up the good work. How is it feeling in new house? Boys settled? Hope FIL is doing OK, tough one for you all I'm sure. So pleased boys & you guys cheered them up.

Minkey - have a fab holiday @ Centre Parcs enjoy, relax and chill if you can.

Tomsummy - Do you mean like a wheely bug? Candy had one for J and we bought friend one for his 1st bday last year. Wow 1st bday to plan how cool. What have you in mind? 

Love to all I've missed. Got to fly. Love for now. Charlie xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

I wondered if you meant wheely bug to tomsmummy, I didn't have one for J it might have been minkey ? but J loves them, especially on the wooden floors, hoping one of his girl friends who have one can bring one to his party.

Charlie so what about your hols ? hope you had a wonderful time

Thinking of you today Nick, praying for good news, now how did Louby get on on the texting again ?    louby you get all the goss !

I am taking J to a new centre today its for disabled children with a sensory room etc, but they open it up to familys one day a month, its not far from me and looks fab, so looking forward to that, my mum took J to legoland with my nephew yesterday afternoon, they had a fab time, while I went to my antenatal class, hated coming home and him not being there though, so went to bed ! must have needed it  

lol starr, we all know KJ's views on this one  i bet girl xxx

KJ so glad you had a fab time

Ok I must dash, Minkey hope you having a great holiday, apologises to all messages missed Cx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I have news


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I presume that we have 3 new additions


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I have had a text from Jo

Morgann Born at 12.39 weighing 4lb 7
Kerys born at 12.39 weighing 3lb 12 
Sian born at 12.43 weighing 4lb 6​
All Babies are fine - Jo is okay just feeling a bit sicky from all the drugs

Jo, Dh and Owen - Huge congratulations to you all 
I look forward to seeing the piccies soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF MORGANN, KERYS AND SIAN​
Looking forward to seeing piccies soon and hearing all about them


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What wonderful news, welcome to the world MORGANN, KERYS AND SIAN praying that you are all ok and will be home soon, well done Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Well done Jo
welcome to the world
*Kerys  
Morgann  
Sian *

hope you'll all be home soon   

kj x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Congratulations Jo, DH and Owen!

Welcome 
Morgann 
Kerys 
Sian 

Liz
x​


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello everyone
Just popping in. Wish I had more time or energy or could make the effort to say hi.
Just wishing well to everyone going through treatment and waiting for treatment and all the best for those pregnant and about to give birth.
Also happy to announce the birth of my son on the 25 May 2007 Flinn. Very gorgeous with blonde hair and blue eyes. Keep on going all of you wishing for a baby because there is always a chance and we all deserve it.x
Looking forward to hearing how you all our once i manage to get the little fella off my boobs and in some form of routine! I feel like a zombie but should not complain as every minute is a pleasure. x
Will try and get on here once a week just so many postings to read.
Hi Candy, Northern, Minkey, Oink, Charliezoom, morgan, aussie meg, looby lou and everyone else. 
Many congratulatiosn to Kelly dallard. Wow you must be so pleased.........and tired!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Congratulations Jo!

What fantastic weights! You did a grand job there! You must have a very hospitable womb  

Can't wait to see the piccies and hear how it all went


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JO ON THE BIRTH OF MORGANN, KERYS & SIAN     
So glad to hear all went well and cant wait to see the photos  x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Scarlet, wow a little boy, bet your two daughters are over the moon, welcome to the world Flinn x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations Jo! on the birth of your 3 daughters
 Morgann 
 Kerys 
 Sian 
You did a cracking job there - what fantastic weights! Can't wait to see some pics and hear all about it  Hope you soon feel better
xxx Kirsty, Robin and Oli


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations Scarlet! on the birth of Flinn  
- what a lovely name. Hope you're all doing ok and he sounds gorgeous - love to see some pics when you have time 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Jo and dh on the birth of Morgann, Kerys and Sian   .  I hope you'll have them home soon.
Belated congratulations to Scarlet on the birth of Flinn .


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Congratulations Jo & DH on the safe arrival of your beautiful daughters ​*    Morgann     
   Kerys    
   Sian    * ​
Hope you are all well & home soon.
Take care, lots of love,

Erica.xx​


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Jo -            huge congratulations.


How are you all doing ? 

Sorry ive not posted for a while  

Well I'm still awful sick  and was actually sick yesterday  DH is away for the week doing a training course with his work so I'm all alone.      

Well my work are coming to see me at 3pm today. They do that to anyone who has been off 2 weeks or more. The way i feel the now i wont be back for a while yet.

Well we have our scan on the 22nd so the "what ifs" have started. I even done another pg test yesterday just to make sure.  

Well we are settled in our new house but its such a mess the now. We have spent soooooooooo much money its scary.

Anyway thats an update on me.

hope your all well

Love
Hugs
x xx xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

wow oh wow. congratulations on the birth of your 3 baby daughters. how lovely. wishing you all well.x you must be so proud and elated.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Scarlet

Belated Congrats on the birth of Flinn   hope you get time to post more soon.Enjoy every minute hun. And yes your right,I am tired   but its worth it!!!!

Kely x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS JO
WELCOME TO THE WORLD
KERYS,MORGANN & SIAN
WELL DON HUNNY​


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Jo - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF MORGANN, KERYS AND SIAN!!!!!

Fabbbbboooooo! What top weights, good growing powers you have gal! Do hope you feel better soon and get to enjoy those lovely bundles of joy. Is SCBU near to your home?

Loads of love and awe, Charlie xxx

Looby ta for letting us know - news lady!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Scarlett - Huge congrats on the birth of Flinn. 
Do hope you carry on enjoying getting to know him, lil precious and long awaited boy for you. Are the girls loving him?

Love, Charlie xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Candy - whoopps I thought you had a wheelybug cos of me asking about it last year, mix up oppsiedoda. How was antenatal? Glad you got some rest after, soz you missed j in house. Did he have fab time with ya mum @ legoland (silly question really cos I'm sure he had a ball!)?
We had a good hols thanks for asking. Top weather fab wildlife, saw a fox (!) and had geese, goslings, ducks, ducklings, moorhen, chicks, chaffinch (SP?), robin oh & mr & mrs squirrel all camping out around us and on occasions on our varanda. Missi loved it and many a squeal as squirrel was playing other side of glass doors to her! Bless. Just got colds to get over but hey ho!
House is getting a decent amount of interest and one offer in so far (they aren't in a good pos @ mo tho) so hoping that it stays +ve and we get a serious good offer.

Love to you all and great to hear from Magpie & Scarlett.

How are you all managing in the increasing heat? it must be a bit much for you heavily pg ladies and lil bubsies? Keep icecream flowing  

All sortted for father's day? I am so not sorted, opps! Need to get my **** in gear and try to pop into town tomorrow.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry been a mad week...

Jo.........

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious girls

Welcome to the world
 Morgann 
 Kerys 
 Sian ​
Love Starr xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats to Jo and family,well done Jo xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie as I have had a pm from Megan35, now called Encore, does anyone remember her ? she had IUI's with us then moved over to argc girls for icsi, well she was congratulating me on my pregnancy, so I looked up her profile and some posts and not only did she have a beautiful little girl Zoe some time back, but also went on to have twins Abbey & Daniel I think in April this year all through ICSI, so Megan if you ever pop on, well done my love and congratulations   

Starr don't you be wearing yourself out.

We had a mouse in the house yesterday, tiny field mouse, must have just come through the door as no poo's etc .... but boy are they fast and hard to get out, so spent last night cleaning the kitchen, washing sofa etc, so a late night from me, DH didn't get in till gone midnight, so will have words tonight as not even a text message !

Charlie, yep he loved it, hes not really into rides or scary legoland moving things, but adores the mini world and has such a laugh with his cousin who has just turned 4, holiday and wildlife sounded perfect, like you hope the offers flood in.

Must admit I am finding the heat hard, I should be used to it with J, but you get less time to put feet up, so swelling is pretty dire by end of evening and I still have 4.5weeks to go  

J made some lovely cards at this activity place we went to, which was fabulous, its a facility for disabled children and family's, but they open up for toddlers once a month ( I may have told you this) but when we went you have use from 10 till 3.30 for just £3 per family which is dirt cheap and they had a sensory room, soft play, music, outside play area and cars etc, outside music area, which J adored and a fab arts and crafts room to name a few, J made scented fathers day cards, paint with aromatherapy oils in, so smelt divine and some other bits that don't look anything like the "examples" hehe, we truly had a great time and have booked for next month, so might either be very close to going into labour or with baby in tow, who knows, was only 3 other kids there to, so was like exclusive use

Hugs, hope you scan can put your mind at rest

Love to all 36 can you make the farm on Wednesday ?

Cx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Jo - congratulations on the safe arrival of Morgann, Cerys and Sian.  Well done you and enjoy every minute of this special time.

Scarlet - congratulations on the safe arrival of Flinn.  Hope you're having a ball and the girls are too!

Billie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR TRIPLE TROUBLE JO

ENJOY EVERY MINUTE

  ​Charlie - Myles had a wheely bug, he loves it, has to scoot on it from one room to the other all the time even if its just to look at something, his legs are getting long for this one now, nearly time to swap it for the bigger version.

I have had a Myles day off today to get some dissertation done and if it wasn't for the feeling of emptiness and slightly lonely feeling I may be able to concerntrate. I think its probably to do with the 3000+ words that I need to do before the 12th July 

I'm off to mums for a few days in a bit, looking forward to a bit of country air and a bit of house hunting.

Take care all

Oink


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oink - have a fab time at ya mums, good luck looking for houses. Hope dissertation hell turns to dissertation heaven by 12 July! You'll feel soooo much lighter when it is off your back eh? Do hope you can get it cracked. Lots of love to you 3. Take carre and have a good break.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls

IM BACK.  Thank you all for your lovely warm wishes for myself and the girls.  I havent had chance to catch up yet but just thought I would pop on to give you all a quick update.  I came home today but the girls are going to be in for a while longer.

Morgann was born weighing 4lb 7oz she is feeding well and is on a bit of oxygen.
Kerys was born weighing 3lb 12oz she had a slight infection in her tummy but it has settled and she has talopeze (her feet are slightly curved inwards) but will be sorted with a bit of physiotherapy.  Completely off oxygen and
Sian was born weighing 4lb 6oz and has not needed any extra help with breathing at all.  She is doing great.

Managed to have my first cuddle with the girls today, I cant believe how perfectly formed they are.  I was expecting them to be all scrawny and thin but they are absolutely fine.  IM SO IN LOVE......

Owen has been fantastic, he cant wait for them to come home.  Im not too bad, though the c section was ok, however I didnt stop being sick until 36 hours after the op, seems that my body just doesnt like any form of pain killers...... typical.  

Anyway hope to catch up with all the news properly over the weekend.

JO

- Scarlett Congratulations on the birth of your son Flinn.  When was he born?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yipee - I'm first to say....

good to hear from you Jo! Sounds like the girls are doing really well. No wonder you're so proud! When do you think they might be allowed home?

Can't wait to see piccies!

Kisses for all of them xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SCARLETT

  on the birth of Flinn  

What a fab name, glad to hear you are all doing well

Minkey xx​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS JO

    on the birth of Morgann, Kerys and Sian    

Glad to hear that they are all doing well Jo and I hope you are recovering from the c-section OK.

Lets see some piccies soon!

Minkey x​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And Finally an updated list!!

*Bumps * 
TCardy - EDD 04/07/07
Northern Lass - EDD 12/07/07
Purpleal - 12/07/07
Candy - EDD 16/07/07
Magpie - EDD 17/08/07
Starr - EDD 24/10/07
Hugs - EDD

*2007 Mummies * 
Britta - Lillie-Rose born 07/01/07
Millers - Luke Anthony born 14/01/07
Sarahx - Tadhg & Malachy born 03/04/07
Kellydallard - Harry & Lily born 21/05/07
Scarlett - Flinn born 25/05/07
NickJoanneOwen - Morgann, Kerys and Sian born 12/06/07

*2006 Mummies * 
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06
Moomin - Megan Chloe born 21/09/06
Charliezoom - Iduna Eliza Daisy born 10/10/06
Doods28 - Lola born 23/10/06
Sweetcheeks - Drew Joseph born 24/10/06
Elly - William Patrick born 25/10/06
Shazia - Lainey Erica May born 29/10/06
Donna - Callum & Ryan born 17/11/06
Going It Alone - Elsbeth & Amelie born 23/11/06

*2005 Mummies * 
Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

nick joanne owen.........wow an impressive bump of triplets. amazing you look great.
Candy have you gone for a double buggy? i have a temporary one. i never get time to get on here just logged ina nd mylittle boy screamingthe house down again. i know it gets better but got to go will be back on next week.
myles has gorgeous blue eyes. my baby boy has blue eyes but the colour is changing . hopefullythey will be bright like myles'


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh and what are the timings for Wednesday? x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya,

I haven't heard back from Louby yet, but think I had suggested 10.30, so people can avoid traffic and stay for lunch if they fancy, is that time any good for you Minkey ?

Will you take a pack lunch or buy something ? I was thinking pack lunch if nice day, otherwise will buy something.

Nothing to stop some getting their when it opens at 10 or meeting up later, will pm you my mobile number later, looking forward to meeting Agatha, seeing Katie again, gossiping with starr (Starr is your niece coming and could you get the day off in the end)

Anyone heard if tommsmummy can make it and 36 ..... scarlet are you coming ? anyone else 

Cx

PS Scarlet I couldn't justify buying a new one, I have a buggy board and a second hand maclaren, which I know isn't the easist to push, but will do for the odd trip round john lewis.  Jacob used to be really good at walking with me and not running off, but the last 2 weeks hes been really hard work and its not that its just I am finding it harder, he really is running off and not coming back..... so thats all new to me, so going to use reins when he does that so he can learn that with trust he gets freedom (Should be fun as when I tried on holiday, he lay on floor when they were on) hope you had a good weekend

Love to all


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Candy - the boys were like that when we first started using reins but now they barely even notice them and like to help get them on.  I know it's not great having to use them but when you can't run in 2 directions or, in your case, run at all (!!) they really do help. I'd get him used to them as soon as so when the baby comes you can go out and about more easily.

Happy Father's Day everyone!  We're taking dh and his dad out for lunch (with BIL and MIL too of course).  Everyone needs cheering up - FILs chemo didn't work, surgery only possibility now   

going to have a quick soak in the bath now - dug up my veggie patch yesterday and now I ache so badly I can hardly move   ooowwwwwwwwwww!!!
xxx K


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Morgan, I know you are right   

Hows the new house ?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie  

Hope your all ok  are we all having a nice weekend ??

I am typing away with lilly on my knee sucking on a bottle!!

I am a proud mummy today cos she is wearing her first dress and she looks good enough to eat  

catch you all later

kelly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

c'mon then lets see a piccie of lilly in her dress 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Me too wanna see Lilly in her 1st dress......  

Hello all. Been a mad week, nothing major just loads going on... (Candy no lectures from you wonder woman!!)

Jo so glad the girls are doing so well... you sound so happy..

Just a quickie to confirm me and Robyn (aged 2!!) are definately coming on weds.. will bring lunch as didn't really see much to eat when we were there before. So looking forward to seeing you all..    

All fine with me... Morgan hope the bath has helped the aches !

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Me three me three!

Glad all is well with you Starr,have you felt bubba move yet?

Big loves to you too Kim

Just got in from a 6 mile run with dh so need to go shower


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah Struthie... getting quite a lot now, still nothing you can feel from outside, much to DH's annoyance!!  Went out the other night, the music was really loud. Bubba liked it though.. was jumping about!!

Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just "another" quickie, im rushed off my feet, what with owen and expressing my milk every three hours and visiting the girls i dont know if im coming or going.  Does anyone know how to upload pictures on here, do I have to become a chartered member to do so.  Anyway im going to change my profile pic to one of me and Sian taken today.  Feel guilty though because the other two arnt it in.

QUICK PROGRESS REPORT

Sian
She is doing fantastically, she hasnt needed to have any oxygen apart from a few hours on Cpap machine the day she was born, she had her first bottle feed today as she has been rooting.  Feeding 14ml every hour.

Kerys
Kerys is fine too, she has talopeze (i dont think its spelt right) which she will need to see a physiotherapist about in a few weeks, nothing much too worry about though.  Feeding 14ml every hour and has been off oxygen for over 48 hours.

Morgann
We went into the hospital yesterday and were informed that she has MRSA.  The day she was born they told us that she had an infection in her umbilical cord as it was a bit sticky and smelly but she had been having antibiotics for it.  So when we were told that yesterday you can imagine i thought the worst but apparently she is fine, she doesnt need any extra treatment and her umbilical has really improved and has almost dropped off so hopefully once that comes off the infection will be gone.  Will keep  you posted though.

Owen
Has been an absolute dream, he is so loving to his sisters and he loves coming to the hospital, they have a little play area there with a kitchen so today he was making all the nurses tea and pancakes!  Oh bless.

Jo
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update Nick, must be hard trapsing back to hospital all the time, although sounds like owen is taking it all in his stride, bless him making cups of tea, wheres ours ?

What a worry about Morgann, I am glad the health professionals are not worrying to much, that must be reassuring, I know its early days, but how long do they think that they will be in hospital for ?

NL sends her love and congratulations to you and Kelly on the new arrivals   

Not sure if I said but new bubs is currently back to back with me, I am meant to be crawling on all 4's to try and move him or her, but having sciatica and no carpets, doesn't help, so been trying to sit on one of those balls, but sitting like that keeps feet swollen, where as they need to be up, can't win ... but would rather an easier labour and have swollen feet for the next 4 weeks.

I am not very up on the photo situation, but I think yes you need to be a charter member to have your own gallery, but can upload to general ? louby you must know ?

Kelly we need pics

Cx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm back! Still can't access hotmail or post on FF from home laptop but hoping that BIL will sort it out soon. Have come down to the library and they have the worlds biggest screens so everyone can see what I'm posting!! I have been able to read everyones posts but not reply which is v frustrating. I apologise now for the lack of personals but I'd be here until Thomas' 18th birthday if I went back until I last posted!
Congratulations to Kelly, Scarlett and Jo on your safe arrivals. great to hear all of your news and v impressed at your abiluity to post and mummy! Thomas had tallipees (however it is spelt!) and with a bit of physio was fine.
Jealous about some of you meeting up on wednesday, hope you have a fab time.
Billie - great to see you and Abi, she really is a gorgeous girl. Hopefully get to meet again soon...may try and come to Newcastle one day so even if we meet for a coffee around Team Valley?
candy - thanks for passing on my messages in my absence. Got a shock when I saw your ticker said 27 days! Who'd have thought when we first met on FF we would be in the position we are both in today.
Oink - good luck with dissertation...hopefully by 12th we'll both feel 'a little lighter!'
Big hello to Minkey, Morgan, 36, Charlie, Looby, Starr, KJ, ViL and everyone else I've missed.
Today is 1st day of maternity leave, as long as I get more than 3 days it'll be more than I did with Thomas. Have done absolutely nothing yet so going home in a minute to get Thomas' old baby clothes out to wash them and then tomorrow going shopping so I can pack my bag! I've just dropped Thomas off at playschool for the first time. We both went last week but today he's by himself...wasn't impressed that I was leaving him even though there were biscuits on offer. Apart from his childminder he's never been left by himself so keen to get him used to it. Had growth scan on thursday as Thomas had to be induced as stopped growing...no danger with this one...already 6lb 11oz and been putting on 3/4 lb a week since last scan 4 weeks ago!! really hope I don't go 2 weeks over as don't want to think about size it'll be by then!! Thomas was 5lb 8 so this ones going to seem massive! Dh said 'at least you know you don't have to wash prem baby clothes this time!
Will post again soon, was going to waffle on a bit longer but friend just txt to say she is on her way over.
Take care, missed posting on FF
Love N. Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Northern - lovely to hear from you hun!  Can't believe the time's gone so fast and it sounds like you've got one chunky monkey waiting to be born!  I am betting it's a girl    Will be very strange for you after Thomas being  a little baby but then all babies seem teeny when you've a toddler  

Candy - ouch, back to back, poor you.  have you thought of acupuncture? - supposed to be v good for turning naughty babies round.

Jo - great to hear from you and sorry about Morgann's MRSA. Glad to hear they are taking good care of her though and that all 3 and Owen seem to be doing so brilliantly.  Can't help with pics but you could always change your profile to show us the girls in turn.

Starr - baby's going to be a dancer then!  

Kelly - where's that pic?    How/s the feeding going? And how is Oli finding it all?

Hope you all have fun on Wed - take lots of piccies to post for us.  I want to hear all about it  

We had a great weekend, got loads done at home, went out for father's day lunch and had a bbq last night.  Pretty shattered though - it's just been non stop for so long, I can't wait until we go on holiday on Friday    Off up to Fife coast for a week - yay!  the boys have new cool hawaiin shirts and shorts for their hols, plus some spends from their grandparents, so we're all set!

byee
Kirsty xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello  

Candy - 10.30 is good for me.  How will I know who you all are?!!  They do children's lunches in the cafe bit - 5 items for £xxx or whatever - the weather isn't looking great at the moment, so it may be safer to buy there, although as long as you buy something for your self from the cafe I don't think they will be bothered if your child is not!

NL - HURRAH to have you back just in time for your new arrival!!  Still text me with your news though won't you  

Jo - good news about your little brood - I hope they all continue to progress well, especially Morgann

Kelly - I want photos too!!!!

Love to all,

Minkey xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All

I have paid to become a chartered member so that I can upload pictures to my gallery, anyone know how to do it or where I can find instructions from?

Cheers

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi jo
go in to gallery and click upload file, then you can browse your files and submit them..files have to be under a certain size so you might have to make them smaller
should be quite easy 

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Try this Jo http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33046.0

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi

I have gone though all the instructions, saved five pictures into my gallery (or so I thought) and placed them in "baby pictures in their first years" now I cant find them.  If anyone wants to PM me with their email address im happy to forward on pics.

Jo
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jo

They are there i have just seen them. Congratulations your girls are gorgeous.
You have saved them in "baby pictures in their first years" you can only save them in one album.
Love kImx x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww jo they are gorgeous..now which one's which - you didnt give them any titles lol  am guessing the one in the sleepsuit with pink pigs/elephants/teddies/whatever they are, is Sian?
i found them by clicking on last uploads, and there they were....
hope they are all doing ok today

kj x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

right the one with me holding her is Sian.  The one with the long legs in the incubator is Morgann and the other one is Kerys. LOL , she has a white babygrow with pink bunnies or something on them.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Sooooooo tired, no time for pms but why cant I see triplet photos?

Lol to all and will catch up tomorrow x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, we just can't see them by clicking Jo's profile part for her gallery as they have been saved into the main gallery, I found them like kim, by going to the "Gallery" and clicking "Latest updates" 

Jo, I think in future you have to make sure you are uploading to your own gallery by clicking "Gallery" the "My Gallery" ..... then I think its "Create/order my gallery" so you then make a new one, with a name, then I think if you click "Modify/my albums" you can make sure the public can view it ..........

With regards to uploading to it, what do you do next girls ? as I don't have a Small enough picture to hand, do you just go to "Upload file" ? and select your own gallery ?

Cx

PS Jo they are gorgeous xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo - they all look scrummy x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Jo - your girls are beautiful. Congratulations three times over

Lots of love

Oink and Piglet X


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all

Jo - WOW!!!!! i saw them as other girls, last loaded. They are all soooo lovely. Congrats and keep up the good work mummy. Glad Owen is good too, bless him! Lots of +ve vibes to Morgann to fight that infection. Have you tried Manuka Honey on the area affected? You can get a cream called medihoney and they do one for MRSA too.

Candy - lecture from me opps! ----- lots of all fours and sod the swelling I say! head right down on the floor to get bubs outta pelvis a bit and gravity to floor area to turn, circle hips lots and lots to encourage movement while you are down there. If up to it and a yoga bod then a shoulder or head stand gets bubs out of pelvis and then able to turn - aparently! Hands and knees hands and knees hands and knees!!!! Hope it turns soon. 
How are you feeling? sorry about the swelling and hope it goes down soon. How's J?

Kim - how are you?

Starr - you OK? How's things

Oink - how are you?

Morgan - good to hear from you and you got some housie bits done and top father's day.

NL - great to have you back. How is bump? not long now?!! getting ready and washed? Get that bag packed!! So pleased mat leave has started and really hope you get a long rested one this time, such a pain when it is cut short - i remember it well! Wow what a good sized bubsie you have there! Is Thomas aware he has a lil sibling on way?

Hello to all I've not mentioned. Hope you all had a fab father's day weekend (Jo I'm guessing your's was fab for DH!).

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie i promise I will try ... I am happy to have the swollen feet that doesn't bother me as would rather the easier labour, but with the sciatica, its impossible on all 4's, so painful and then effects my walking, weekend b4 last, I was almost housebound, as couldn't walk, I know I am moaning (dread to think how Jo and kelly coped with 2 and 3's), but wish I could say I was milking it, but its so true, never had any of this with J, guessing hes the course of the sciatica in a nice way from the carrying.

Shoulder or head stand ..... wow ...... couldn't even do that when I wasn't 3stone heavier, lol 

Morgan, I have thought about acupuncture, just looking to find someone recommended as I wasn't so keen on the guy Molly & I used while tx'ing, have a good week away

NL, nice to see you online, enjoy your maternity leave, kisses to Thomas

Cx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well still cant find them!! Have been to last additions and they arent there.

Well so sad as cant make Willows as even though Minkey has very knidly offered to give a lift. Tom has pre school 9.15 - 12.15 so timing not good for me. I will hopefully be at the Sept meet so look forward to catching up with you all there. Really hope you have a great day and the weather holds out.

Jo so glad to hear babies are doing well, if you have a mo ( funny arent I) pm me a pic as am desperate to see your new additions.

Candy accupuncture is def a good way to go. I have a great one in St.Albans but dont know if thats too far for you. I expect they could help with sciaitica as well. 

While I remeemebr its a scuttle bug not a wheely bug we have bought Olivia, its a bit like a scooter / bike / ride on thingy but looks great fun. She is so poorly with teeth bless her.

Oh she's just woken, can see will have to do this in installments x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Try here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=5

xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Looby I was just looking at wrong section. They are all just gorgeous. Well done Jo, you are looking very well also.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwww Jo-the pics are lovely. Welkl done you clever girl!!!!!

Huge hello's to all. Apologies for no pics pf Lilly in her dress ye,evry time I go to take a pic she is screaming.

Think I have started my first period 

Went to todder group for the first time with the twins,really good.

Catch you all later,

Enjoy your day together tomorrow,wish I was coming  

MOOMIN where are yyyoooooouuu ??

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

And you say you are not orgainised enough for the meet, to go to atoddler group with twins within 4 weeks, i take my hat off Kelly xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I am here, busy shift at work     have pm'd you though


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly i agree with Candy..toddler group with 4 week old twins, gotta hand it to ya  mind you, you're clearly on a roll if your contemplating birth control  (just saw your other post)

nice to see you NL.. thanks for your message via candy a few weeks back 

I'm ok thanks for asking Charlie..tho going a bit loopy tbh and struggling a bit this week but ok. we have booked to go away for the weekend so something to look forward to, also booked a haircut and looking into accu for my stress-neck which i've had for ages and is playing up at the mo, unsurprisingly  my mum's been on hols for a week and have missed her but she's back tomoz, and also our very good friends have been away and they'll be back this week too, so stuff to look forward to 

love to all
have fun tomorrow

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya All

Jo.. the girls are beautiful.. you must be sooooooo proud xxxx

Tomsmummy sorry we won't see you tommorow   

Kj enjoy the haircut, pamper yourself honey... hope to hear some news soon... glad mum and frinds are back soon. xxxx

Looking forward to tommorow.. am hoping Robyn will behave herself, can be a right monkey at times!!   Am i right in thinking we are going whatever the weather??

Love to all
Me xxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Have a fantastic time tomorrow, girls!

KJ - of course you'll have up and down times after all you've been through lately, but hope your pampering cheers you up a bit  

xxx K


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie as have just got home from babysitting and need to get some shut eye, b4 tommorow, starr I am going whatever the weather, although if thunder and lightening just b4 i pay to get in, I may well see if everyone else is still going in first lol C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Birth control          Kelly  

Thanks Morgan, shame you and the boys are so far away  

Starr don't worry about Robyn behaving, its a girls prerogative  

KJ have a fab weekend away.

Thx tommsmummy, but yep st albans is way to far for a short appointment, but thank you anyway, sorry you can't make today

Love to all C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr - mine can be a right monkey too, so don't worry - see you later! x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Jo - The babies are beautiful - well done again.  Any news on when they're coming home?  How's your recovery?

Candy - I'm not sure I've read back far enough but it sounds like the baby hasn't turned.  I remember being told all the stuff Kelly said at baby yoga - might be worth a try.  Someone suggested that you could lean an ironing board against the bed and lay on it head down.      I assume that person is now in traction...    

Scarlett - belated congratulations.  What lovely news.

Ok - do you mind if I have a moan?    You might remember that Bertie had a weird illness a couple of weeks ago where he would seem absolutely fine and then suddenly become very ill indeed (sick, shaking, crying etc).  It happened again yesterday and I literally paced the room holding him for three and a half hours while I waited to see the doctor.  He was in a right state and eventually I got so worried about him that I turned up at the doctors early so help would be at hand if he took a serious turn for the worse.

When we arrived at the doctors he made a miracle recovery and was suddenly absolutely fine again.  I went in to see the doc and burst into tears    The doctor was lovely and it seems that the poor little man has a hernia (I did find a big lump in his groin yesterday which had also disappeared by the time we got to the doc).  When the hernia pops out he is in agony but as soon as it goes back in he's okay again hence the sudden onset of the symptoms and the miraculous recovery.

Anyway, it's not serious but he will have to have an operation (possibly as an emergency if it pops out again) and I'm having a bit of a guilt-ridden wobble about the fact that I'm at work and not there for him.    I've been feeling like this anyway lately and this has just added to it all.

Anyway - I'm just feeling a bit sorry for Bertie and for myself and I know that in the great scheme of things this is just a little hiccup but I'm just feeling a bit pants today.  

Here ends the moaning!  

Now I'll tell you a funny story...  My good friend started his new job in a solicitors a couple of weeks ago.  On his first morning he arrived at the office, then spent some time with his new boss.  After they had chatted for a while his boss said "I'll take you round the office to meet your staff... but you might want to do up your flies first".....        

Love to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

VIL     
Glad to hear you've found out what's up with Bertie - poor little man.  And don't feel guilty about working - you have to do what you have to do and you're never going to be with him 100% of the time. Always harder when our children are not well. Hope he gets his op soon and it's all sorted  

What about that storm last night?!  The boys' nursery trip to Adventure land tomorrow has been cancelled    because its too wet and soggy and there's nowhere dry for them to have their picnic.  We are so disappointed - the boys would have loved it and they had a coach booked, a photographer, a picnic and all sorts planned.  flippin' weather    gorgeous this morning though - typical.

Did I tell you last week Oliver woke up early from his nap howling.  I went in to see what was up, feeling a bit annoyed he'd woken up so early, and the poor wee soul was soaking wet - the roof was leaking and it was dripping from the ceiling right onto him in his cot     he was all soggy!!  dh had to come home and get up on his ladders in the gale but fortunately it was just a tile fallen off so all ok now  

xxx Kirsty


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -        for news soon, thinking of you   Have a great weekend away, hope DH gets to mess up your new barnet  I think accu is great for any stress related condition, definately give it a go.
Looby - Massive big   for you, don't like to see you feeling the way described on your profile. Hope you feel much better soon. Right that's the nice stuff out of the way now you can have a  for not playing with me anymore   
Starr - Hello you   Glad all is well with you & how great that you can feel bubs moving  it must be amazing. Hope you had a lovely time today.
VIL - Awwwww poor Bertie   My niece had that op done when she was a baby too. I hope he's better soon & the sooner he has the op the sooner these horrible bouts of illness will stop. Sending him lots of   & even more     for a speedy recovery. Big   to you too, you're a great parent & I know it's hard but please don't feel guilty for being at work. So many women HAVE to return to work, I know I would have to, it's life & how expensive the cost of living is. Think about all of those extra treats you can give him because you work   
Jo - Ahhhhhhhhh your daughters are beautiful, like their mom  The piccies are fab & they are all totally scrummy   You shoud feel very proud of yourself for producing 3 such perfect bundles. Hope you are feeling better & coping ok too  

 to everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

How was Willows? Was very sorry to have missed it but poor Olivia would have been to poorly to come anyway. She really is suffering poor thing, finally took her to drs and its just an infection but nothing more they can do! 

KJ me to hoping to hear good news from you soon, enjoy your pampering there's nothing better for lifting the spirit I find.

VIL poor Bertie, that must have been very scarey. At least you now know what it is and get it treated and dont beat yourself up about working its just what we have to do. 

Kirsty what a shame your plans were ruined, the weather is pants at the mo.

Kelly I am very impressed with you attempting a toddler group, well done you.

Starr how are you? Did Robyn enjoy Willows?

Big hello to all x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening all...

Had a lovely day at willows Robyn was a very good girl for Aunty Starr. I think all the kids had fun and it was lovely to catch up with candy ( looking fab may i say!!) and Looby and meet Minkey. Weather was great too. 

Am shattered now though   

VIL aww poor Bertie...por little man, do you know when the op will be?? Sending him lots of love. xxxxx
oh btw love the story re the open flies    

T/mummy.. hope Olivia feels better soon xx

Morgan.. oh what a shock for Oli ( and you!) think you can forgive him for making a fuss!!

Kelly.. hmm birth control.. you go girl!!

Love to all
Me xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope you had a good meet today, its a shame i live so far away, would love to put faces to the names  .

I have uploaded some photo's of the girls taken yesterday but I have no idea how to put them in my gallery so they are saved in the new arrivals section.

Im doing ok, had a really really bad day yesterday went into the hospital and the nurse who was looking after Sian was absolutely horrible, they are so mean, she actually told me to stop touching her.  I felt like a spare tool!  I came out crying my eyes out, felt like I havent had any babies and expressing my milk isnt making me feel any better either.  Every time I strap myself up to the machine it makes me think about them and that they are not with me and the    are flowing before I can even stop it.  Hubby was really nice to me when he came home from work though, one thing led to another and we ended up  .  Anyone know how soon you can go on the pill after having a baby?  Do you have to wait until you get your first period?  Anyway it must have done me some good because im feeling much better today.

Tomsmummy - Hope Olivia is feeling better soon and her infection clears up.  I hate it when they cant do anything for them, there is nothing worse than having a sick baby especially because they cant tell you whats wrong with them.

Erika - Thank you ever so much, your comment has really cheered me up!  I have managed to lose all the baby weight and im so pleased, i even wore my jeans home from the hospital three days after so that was something i was very happy about.  Just hope i manage to keep it up, want to lose at least 2 dress sizes before their christening in August.

Kirsty - Poor Oliver, i bet he didnt know what was going on.  What a shot for the water to be coming in right on him! oh bless

VIL - Glad you have finally gotten to the bottom of what was up with Bertie, I hope he is ok and that an appointment doesnt take too long to come through.  Poor thing, he must be in agony when it pops out.  LOL about your friends story, but at least his boss told him and didnt let him walk around with his pants hanging out!   

KJ, hope you enjoy your weekend away and new haircut, you deserve a bit of pampering.

Kelly - How are your two gorgeous bundles of joy.  How are you coping?

Moomin, Starr and anyone else I have missed Hi, hope you are all ok.

Jo
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

blimey you post-birth lot are getting more  than me, better do something about that  must be a caeasarian thing...

jo, slap slap to the nasty nurse  ahem but i think they are YOUR babies and you can touch them when you like, tell her i said so, better still get Oink to phone them ..they are supposed to be sympathetic when babies are in scbu as clearly mummies will be struggling to feel needed and to bond.
lovely new pics..they dont look very prem at all, they look all perfect and lovely  any news on how long they'll be in hosp, or when they'll start milk by mouth..are they getting any practise in?

VIL - oh poor bertie, at least you know now and can stop worrying. give him a  from me

glad you guys had a nice meet up today 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning  

Very good to meet Candy, Starr & Looby yesterday - Agatha &  I had a lovely time!  My face was really burnt when I got home - I didn't even feel it was that sunny - anyone else suffer?  When Agatha woke from her nap she kept asking for the farm!  The children are all gorgeous.  Thanks for coming to visit!

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Was great to finally meet you Minkey and Agatha was such a cutie, love the way she can hold her own  Starrs niece was a little angel and as for Katie, she too was a very good girl, J developed a husky voice to impress the ladies, i loved the farm, thought it was a perfect meeting point and with so much to do, we must do it again soon.

It must be a casarian thing as there was no way after a natural birth was DH going near me, not for a very LONG time  can't believe you guys are not too tired either hehe 

Oh Jo, I really feel for you, must be so hard going home without them after carrying and caring for them for so long, must make it feel unreal, I was going to point you in the direction of the scbu threads to get support from other ladies who have been through it, but on  a quick glance, it can be quite upsetting and we have to focus on getting all 3 of your beautiful little girls home, I can't believe that nurse, i know its hard to complain now, but when you get the girls home, I would write a stern letter, I have no idea about the pill, but do remember you could be at your most fertile, despite the expressing

Oh Morgan poor Oliver, bet that was a scare, so glad it was just one tile, you must have wondered what you let yourself in for with the new house and leaking roof x

VIL, so glad they have found what is wrong, don't beat yourself up, none of us would have known, hope the appointment comes through soon, not had chance to read your other story yet as really need to get my act together as its preschool shortly and I haven't even started to get ready

Sorry not read other messages, love to all Cx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm not a c-section thing in my experience, I had one & I am with Candy


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

hehe Minkey, in that case must be a twin/triplett thingy lol


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

   I know what it is with us, we are making the most of it before the girls come home and our sleep gets disrupted!!!  Plus because I was so big in the final months it was impossible so we are making up for lost time 

Just got back from the hospital, Morgann has had her first negative swab back, one was taken yesterday and another today so hopefully they will come back negative too, once she has three negatives she can join her sisters in the nursery.

Kerys has a sticky eye today and both Kerys and Sian have sore bums.  Im sure its because they dont change their nappies when they have had a poo, if its not their "care" time it gets left even if its hours.  Surely this cant be right.  If they were home they would be changed straight away.  They are all feeding by bottle, not every feed because the nurses say it would tire them out too much.

Anyway i just keep thinking to myself every day that passes is a day that they are nearer to coming home.

Oh yeah I had another bit of fantastic news this morning, I wrote a letter to my bank a couple of weeks ago asking for all the charges that I had been charged back for the last four years, when I worked it out it came to over £3,000.  I had a letter this morning offering me £3,000 in full settlement, YIPPEEEEEEEEE I can finally pay of my credit card and buy my three seater pram.  I must be honest it couldnt have come at a better time we have been on the bones of our bums for the last week, especially having to pay hospital car parking fees for over three weeks too!

Sorry no personals.

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Do you not get any concessions for car parking having your little ones in SCBU. When Megan was in we had a slip of paper which meant we paid one lot of £1.20 and that covered us for the full length of stay.  All we did was take our ticket/s to reception and they validated the ticket for us.  Might be worth asking.  Parking at the hospital where Megan was was £8.00 a day.

Glad to hear all is going well and that Morgann has had a negative swab come back.  Hopefully they will all be home with you soon.  

And as to    well have to admire you, I was shattered with the tooing and froing from the hospital and expressing milk every 4 hours


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99307.msg1409503#msg1409503


----------

